# Academy of Drell, Part IV



## Zhure (Jun 25, 2002)

Marching order (assumed):
FRONT
..^..
<-----Kith
Charlotte
<-----Keith
Arana
<-----Rallyn
Victor
<-----Maerath
Ellie
----->Sildarin


*Keith* moves up to where Charlotte and Keith in the fore, blade drawn.


*Charlotte* talks to the huddled group about perhaps attacking the golem, but points out the apparent insanity of tackling it head on.

*Kith* suggest a distracting astral construct... and they briefly discuss the idea.

Keith suggest he provide the distraction, but Charlotte instead takes the fore and manifesst an astral construct to go retrieve the crystal.

The golem-like dwarf remains crouched down, looking at the psicrystal, it's facial structure moves as if it is squinting at it ... but that's clearly impossible for metal to move so facilely.

As Charlotte concentrates on manifesting material from the astral plane, the golem gazes toward the group its head cocked inquisitively, no longer paying attention to the crystal.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 25, 2002)

_Damn it, I ain't gonna do this without at least trying, if not, we're buggered anyways._

Rallyn calls out to the thing that is looking directly at them with it's head cocked ary.  "Um, hello there!  Don't mind us, just chasing down a lost crystal.  We'll be out of your way in just a moment."

Diplomacy = 19 (15 roll + 4 mod)

_*That's my boy.  Cool heads shall rule the day.*

Yeah, sure.  And if he splats Charlotte?

*He looks friendly enough to me.*

Everyone looks friendly to you, that's the only part of my psyche I imbued you with._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 25, 2002)

_Damn it, focus!  Make the construct, get the crystal, then deal with the golem.  But only after I recover my psicrystal._

"Be cautious, Rallyn." Charlotte says out of the corner of her mouth, still focused on manifesting. "Don't provoke it, or anything.  At least not until I retrieve my psicrystal."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 25, 2002)

Sildarin's expression seems to turn a little desperate, luckily he's behind everybody else and they can't see him.

_Now what are they doing...?
*I think that the human, who tried to suck Keith's insides out through his mouth, is trying to retrieve her psicrystal. That's the one I wanted to talk with but you chickened away, once again.*
It wasn't my fault, I did try to talk to her and establish a minimal communication between you and her psicrystal. But then she saw Keith and forgot us.
*Meaning you chickened out and didn't dare to say anything to stop her and keep talking with us.*
No!
*Atleast then I saw her quite well from the front, now I can only see her behind. Altho I must say that it's a nice behind.*_


----------



## perivas (Jun 26, 2002)

*Sudden realization!*

Arana begins to back out of the tunnel, past the others.  She pays special attention to try to assess whether or not the tunnel is growing in size as she moves along.

[color=sky blue]As implausible as it seems, I postulate that the tunnel has been slowly shrinking us the whole time as we had moved forward.  However, it was impossible for us to discern this effect as the tunnel was obviously narrow to begin with for us.  This dwarf is normal size, while we have shrunk!  Arana begins testing her theory.[/color]


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 26, 2002)

Keith waves his blade waiting.... 

"Easy, Rallyn, I understand the sentiment, but cooler heads will prevail here..."

_Foolish little thing..._

"Hurry Charlotte... I really have a bad feeling about this thing..."


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 26, 2002)

Rallyn whispers through his open smile towards Keith, attempting to keep his lips from moving, "I'm thinking quite calmly.  If you'll notice, it already sees us and the drawn weapons.  This is already headed for a fight.  If my words work, they work, if they don't, we're no worse off."

Rallyn feels like the smile is plastered on his face as he awaits some sort of response.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 26, 2002)

*it.speaks.*


Marching order (assumed):
FRONT
..^..
<-----Kith
Charlotte
<-----Keith
Rallyn
<-----Victor
Maerath
<-----Ellie
Sildarin
<-----Arana



*Rallyn* calls out a few well-thought-out peaceful words to the creature further down the tunnel. 

*Charlotte* quietly cautions Rallyn to be careful while she concentrates the few seconds it takes to manifest an astral construct.

*Sildarin* looks a little panicked as *Arana* scurries past him. She has also has a panciked look, perhaps even more-so than Sildarin, for a change.

*Keith* waits to see if Rallyn's words have any effect, but leaves his blade quite visibly out.

The creature turns more squarely to the group, it's posture changes from a squat to more of kneel with a single knee on the ground, laying it's pole-axe on the ground but still keeping a firm grip on the weapon's haft. The face of the creature changes again, as if it's consternated by Rallyn's words. 

Without moving it's mouth, a voice rings out -- apparently from the creature. Clearly these are words and not incantations, but they're not understandable.

_"Quorath he'ga sh'tor?"_

Arana, Charlotte and Victor recognize 'quorath' as being an ancient dwarven term meaning literally "I ask." Victor (rolling well on bardic lore) recognizes the etymology from a place name Quoratika, a dwarven freehold lost in antiquity which was considered by many to be the first library.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 26, 2002)

Rallyn smiles at the big metal dwarf.  Most likely it has responded in simple Dwarven, simple but for the fact that Rallyn has no earthly idea what it said.

_Least it isn't tearing into Charlotte..._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 27, 2002)

Victor begings wondering about the strange language of the stone dwarf, so he takes some steps forward, casts a Prestidigitation (A.s.f. roll=59) and as he speaks to the creature with the oldest dwarven dialect he knows, at he same time he writes what he says in the air with runes of light.

"I can't understand you; can you understand me?"


----------



## Zhure (Jun 28, 2002)

*Rallyn*, fluent in gnomish, recognizes the alphabet Victor's using (as do all the dwarven speakers since it's the same alphabet).

The creature seems even more puzzled, but is definitely following *Victor's* actions as if he understands what Victor is _trying_ to do, even if the results aren't apparently intelligible to it.

The creature stops for a moment, gazes at the psicrystal, Doyle, then looks around from one member of the troupe to another before sliding back out of reach of the crystal, hand still on the weapon, but no longer as threatening and not nearly as close.

It points at the crystal with its poleax, then makes a shooing motion toward the group, as if he is sweeping it toward you.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 28, 2002)

Rallyn raises both hands in submission and cautiously tries to retrieve the crystal without coming closer.

Rallyn manifests _far hand_ to pluck the psicrystal from the ground and bring it back to Charlotte.

Regardless of how understandable the words, Rallyn hopes his tone is recognizable.  "Easy now, just one second, no harm here..."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 28, 2002)

_It seems we might make it out from this without fighting.
*No... How am I supposed to watch the females shake their butts now?*
We were assumed to get hacked by a giant dwarf and all you care about are some... butts!
*We would've been hacked anyway, no reason not to enjoy my last moments.*
Good point... But that's not now or here. Let's hope the social ones will make it through this.
*I wouldn't mind having a little combat erupt...*_


----------



## Zhure (Jun 29, 2002)

As *Rallyn* uses his psionic abilities to retrieve Doyle, the golem-creature scoots back a few inches. It doesn't appear startled so much as cautious.

As soon as Doyle is safely back in Charlotte's hands, the creature points at itself and speaks again, apparently in the same dialect.

"Sh'ar."

It then plants it's left thumb on it's chest and repeats it stressfully.

"Sh'ar."

Then the creature waves it's bardiche across the floor of the cavern in front of you. The blade must be some sort of enchantment because it causes sparks to leap off the hard granite, and a distinct groove is cut where the blade passed.

"Sh'ar."

 Victor knows Sh'ar was purported to be the herald of Kazak the conquerer.


----------



## perivas (Jun 30, 2002)

[color=sky blue]As Arana heads back out of the tunnel, does she notice if she is apparently still the same size relative to the tunnel or smaller than before?  Her concern is in being unable to recover their size.  Sure elves look cute small as fey-like creatures, but she'll rather not be a pixie.[/color]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 30, 2002)

Victor answers to the golem pointing his own chest and saying "Victor. Friend."

Then he turns to the others "You can put away your weapons. I don't think they would be of much use anyway, but it seems he won't do anything to us if we don't try to go further. He said his name is Sh'ar. If I remember correctly, that was the the name of the herald of Kazak the Conqueror, who is also supposed to be the architect of the Academy. He speaks a very very old dialect of dwarven, so I can't really communicate with him. Do you have any ideas? Lady Perivai? Is there anything wrong?"


----------



## Zhure (Jul 1, 2002)

*Arana* continues further back the passage, now quite far from the rest of the group. Closely examinging the remnants of footprints the party has left, and comparing them to her own current shoe-print, it seems unchanged.

The pool room also seems to be in the same scale, so it appears as if Arana's suspicions were unfounded.

*Victor* pantomimes back to the golem and tells everyone his thoughts on the golem and it's relationship to Kazak.


The golemic dwarf hunkers back on it's haunches, watching the proceedings with a keen eye, but doesn't seem aggressive, other than the large bardiche clutched in its hands.


----------



## evileeyore (Jul 2, 2002)

"I have a bad feeling about this.  It feels alot like Master Hong's excersizes in Logic.  You know:  You have a monster and a group of adventurers in a tunnel, that can't communicate with one another.  What happens?  Usually ends in bloodshed."

Kith thinks for a minute.

"Hey, Victor you could run through all your languages.  It might just be speaking ancient dwarvish for ease.  It might be fluent in somethng else.  I only speak Elven, Dwarven, and Common."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 3, 2002)

The creature seems in no hurry, and makes no threatening gestures. It is watching everyone suspiciously, save Arana, who is probably out of its range of vision.

With a few quick strokes of its bardiche, the creature carves a rune in the floor and points at the markings... an ancient rune meaning "danger," used in mines to mark deadly passages.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 3, 2002)

"Psst..  Maerath, you're always telling me how I should've branched out in my linguistics, see if you can give Victor a hand..."

Rallyn has very bad images in his head of what will happen if Keith, Kith, and Charlotte decide to "spar" with the stone cleavin-halberd wielding-dwarf guardian.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 3, 2002)

Following Kith's advice, Victor tries with the other language he knows: elven, draconic and orcish.
If it's not successful he turns again to the others: "I have an idea. Let's see if he understands this."
Vic uses his still active prestidigitation to sketch in the a air a portrait of the librarian and the headmaster, then he asks Sh'ar "Do you know them? Have you seen them?"
Then he'll try to represent the man they saw in the library and ask again "Do you know him?"


----------



## perivas (Jul 4, 2002)

*Arana's return*

Satisfied that the process (if it's happening at all) is reversible, Arana returns to join the others.  She spies them gesturing to huge figure.  "Charades.  It's not one of my favorites, but a worthwhile passtime."

If the others seem unsuccessful (i.e., a confused look on the creatures place due to poor artistry), she steps out into the corridor ahead and begins to pantomime the following.  She begins by pointing to individuals in her group and then makes a horizontal circular motion with her hand in front of her, palm down.  "We..."  She points to her eyes with two fingers spread apart and mimicks peering far away with her hand shielding her eyes.  "Look for..."  She holds up three fingers.  "Three..."  She then mimicks measuring three people her own height by holding her hand palm down at her own height and moves it across, pausing at three points.  "Little people."  She then points to the figure.  "You...Sh'ar..."  She again points to her eyes with split fingers.  "See..."   She mimicks measuring three people her own height again.  "The three???"


----------



## Zhure (Jul 4, 2002)

Upon Victor's greeting in draconic, the creature responds in kind, and sounds glad to be able to communicate. It's voice is deep and gravelly, as many dwarvish voices are, only moreso.


[draconic] "I'm sorry, I cannot let you pass here. I am charged with guarding this hallway by Kazak himself."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 4, 2002)

"Thanks Kitkalin! I didn't think about the simplest way." says Victor, then back to Sh'ar in draconic, bowing slightly: "We didn't want to challenge you. It is a honor to know one that stood with the great Kazak. My name is Victor von Adlerstein and we are students of the Academy of Drell. Last evening we and the librarian, Yodwin" while he speaks he traces pictures of what he's describing in the air "were attacked by this creatures, lead by this man. We went back to see Yodwin in the morning, but we found only a letter and a priest who told us he and our headmaster, Coles, entered this cave after the man who attacked us. Now we're looking for them: did you happen to see anyone of them? Did you hear anything strange this morning? And if I may ask, would you tell us something about this place? Once we find them we'll disturb you no more."

Diplomacy 16+14=30 (wow! )


----------



## Zhure (Jul 6, 2002)

The golem Victor addresses as Sh'ar listens patiently and watches intently to the simple images crafted by his prestidigitation.

In the hissy sibilant tongue of draconic, that hasn't changed in thousands of years, Shar speaks, gratingly: "This Yodwin, he is a half-elf, no? He looks to be one, as does this other fellow you picture. In fact they look remarkably similar, albeit of differing ages, though I've seen neither before that I recall. 

"Before I was charged to guard this passage by Kazak, I knew many of the hay-elven blood, but that was so long ago, it's likely only a few elves are still alive from that time, let alone those of diluted blood.

"Drell is an Academy now?" the creature laughs, "When I was young, it was a rough island filled with fishermen and wildmen who brewed far too much beer. I know Kazak had some plans to build a kingdom here... I'd love to hear more about what has happened."

 Sorry, didn't mean to short circuit the actions of Arana, but they seemed superseded by Victor's using draconic.


----------



## perivas (Jul 11, 2002)

In draconic, Arana speaks up, "Much has happened since the time of Kazak.  When we have more time, we can better relate such tales.  But in the meantime, might I ask why you guard this hallway?  Are you guarding it from beings coming from this entrance or another?  Mayhaps, we can still pass...."

Bluff roll = 11 + 4 (ranks) + 3 (CHA) = 18.


----------



## novyet (Jul 11, 2002)

*Ellie*

So what we've got is a no clue which way they've gone to, since Sh'ar here hasn't seen them come this way. What should we do now?

OOC ---> I'm assuming you guys are relaying the gist of the conversation to the rest of us.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 11, 2002)

Sh'ar replies (in draconic still), "Yes, I've seen no one come this way, but I was _resting_ so it's possible they came near me while I was not fully conscious, but they couldn't have passed me.

"As to what lies beyond, it is the sacred resting ground of Kazak's kin, the family tombs. After I had served Lord Kazak for a century, I asked to be released from active service and to retire into a life of contemplation. He asked me to spend my remaining years here.

"My duty is to see no one disturbs their slumber."


----------



## novyet (Jul 16, 2002)

"So what should we do now? I'm assuming he is still sure that nothing has passed him? So either we try and convice him to let us past or we double back. What do the rest of you think?" Ellie says slightly impatiently.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 16, 2002)

_*Kick his butt! Kick his butt!*
No!
*Come on! Pretty please....*
No!
*Why not? 20 gold says even you could kick his butt.*
Where do you get that money?
*From your pocket.*
And what do I get from this whole ordeal if I do kick his butt? Considering that its my money.
*You get to kick his butt!*
Nope._

"Let's... let's just... go back...."


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 16, 2002)

Rallyn shrugs, "I've got no clue."

_Now what?_


----------



## perivas (Jul 17, 2002)

"Well, we were almost certain that they came this way.  Mayhaps, we can help you look for them," Arana suggests to Sh'ar.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 17, 2002)

Responding in draconic, Sh'ar says, "I cannot leave my post; I'm sworn to maintain my duty.

"As far as I can tell no one has come this way. I can go and check in the crypt if you'd like and look around, as long as you promise not to go past this point and to allow no one else pass.

"Something woke me from my slumber though, so someone or something came near me, before your group walked down into this passage, that I do know.

"Is it possible the people you are looking for used some other way to leave this cave? I find it so odd that I've been undisturbed for decades only to have so many come through at one time."


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 19, 2002)

Rallyn listens to the last bit as Victor translates then watches as yet again the group falls to silent contemplation.

He strides up to the front of the party, gives an exaggerated nod in assent to the creature's plan, turns heel, and assumes a guard-like position, assuming it's responsibilities in not letting anyone pass.

_I gotta learn to speak that hissy gibberish.  That's the 4th person I've heard that speaks it._


----------



## Zhure (Jul 19, 2002)

Sh'ar stares intently at Rallyn for a moment, as if gauging his honesty. After this brief examination, Sh'ar reaches out with an index finger and places it softly against Rallyn's chest.

In draconic he addresses Rallyn (as if he doesn't know Rallyn doesn't understand). "I will return before that ends."

A swirling breath of air seems to surround Rallyn, briefly accompanied by a dual tone, like a chord from the academy's pipe organ, except one of the tones isn't audible to the group's ears.

The sound quickly fades as Sh'ar picks up his bardiche and strides eastward into the darkness.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 19, 2002)

Sh'ar is only gone for a few minutes when a loud clatter is heard emanating from the direction Sh'ar went. There's the sound of a struggle and the sounds of violent activity and the distinctive clatter of a crossbow being discharged... followed by silence.

800 XP for all those who were present for the discourses with Sh'ar.

(I hope someone else is keeping track )

Sorry for breaking this post into two parts. I forgot to include the follow-up bits.


----------



## perivas (Jul 20, 2002)

Arana dashes to action...and runs down the hallway where Sh'ar disappeared to.  She's ready for just about anything...as least she hopes so.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 20, 2002)

Victor for a moment tries to stop Arana, then gives up and begin to sing. His voice reverberates along the tunnel, making you feel bolder and stronger (Inspire Courage). He picks up his crossbow and follows Arana.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 20, 2002)

Weren't we all present when in the conversation? Or did you mean those who participated?

_No...!_
Sildarin can't get a word out of his mouth before people are already rushing to where Sh'ar went.
_They didn't listen.
*What? That old fool for a dwarf? He might need help and you're just standing there. After them!*
That does make some sense... Okay, but I'll blame it on you if we shouldn't have done it.
*Be my guest, but who's going to believe you?*_

Sildarin sprints after the others and draws Serbanas' blade as he does.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 20, 2002)

*Arana* rushes ahead first toward the sounds.

*Victor* holds out a hand to slow Arana down but she's too quick and races past him. Deciding joining her is the best plan, Victor sings loudly and hurries to catch up to her with his crossbow loaded.

*Sildarin* stands agape as the quicker members of the group bolt past him, the draws Serbanas's sword and sprints forward as well. As Sildarin draws the blade it exudes a bright blue light!

 Yes, Sildarin still receives the XP, because he was there acting in character.

The tunnel weaves and twists a few hundred yards with no offshoots, still basically going eastward. The height remains the same; uncomfortably short for everyone save Rallyn. It's a wonder Sh'ar had no trouble navigating this space.

The group rounds the first sharp turn they've seen so far and an odd site greets them.

A human-sized dwarf lies on the floor, blood pooled about his feet, a crossbow quarrel sticking out of his chest. He's breathing, but clearly unconscious. A mechanicanistic looking tripod holds a very large crossbow* about fifteen feet away.

*In the empire, arbalests are fairly common abeit exotic weapons. Typically the arbalest is used by Imperial snipers since they have such a long effective range. They are a 1d12 weapon, crit 19-20/x2, weigh 15 pounds and are otherwise treated as "Great Crossbows" from S&F. This particular one does look somewhat different than a normal arbalest.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 20, 2002)

_*I told you he wasn't such a tough guy.*
Shut up! I'm trying to think.
*I'll do that for you: The crossbow seems like a trap of sorts, and it may have a self-reloading mechanism. Since one bolt took down our dwarven friend, we need to assume it is either very powerful or has some form of 'add-on'damage. I would bet on poison.*
I thought about that already.
*Oh, you did? Then we did I have to tell it to you again?*
You didn't, you wanted.
*Same thing, different package.*_

Sildarin is slightly surprised by the light emited by the blade he's holding, but then pushes the thought aside to focus on the dwarf.

"Do you think... he's going to... die."
In his concern for the dwarf, Sildarin forgets that there are other people around him and doesn't stammer nearly as much as usual.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 20, 2002)

"Oh my god! Sh'ar!"
Victor stops singing, trows away his crossbow and runs to the wounded dwarf. He takes a deep breath, than begin to whistle a motif that makes Sildarin and Arana think of a quiet place after a storm; he carefully extracts the bolt, and tries to stop the blood with his hands and his magic.
(Cure Light Wounds: 6+4= 10HP Armor check: 69)
Now, back in draconic
"Sh'ar? Sh'ar, please answer me"

OOC: If it isn't enough, I'll cast another one. If I am correct, Inspire courage should last five rounds more. The thing is getting interesting. Everyone but the four of us is on vacation?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 21, 2002)

Still here, just been busy lately... my schedule at work is hell... also, this isn't really my char's area, I don't speak Draconic so I can't follow what's going on IC - in her personality to ignore what's going on if it doesn't interest her.  Besides, I think that Charlotte has taken up a lot of the spotlight already, don't you agree? 

Charlotte snaps out of a long moment of deep and drawn-out thought.

_Damn!  Have to stop doing that... pay attention, Charlotte, keep focused... even if it isn't really of interest to you, it might be important later..._

Seeing, or rather - hearing, a few others heading down the corridor, she rushes after the sounds, stumbling upon the sight that the others have already found.

_That's not good!  That... wierd arbalest over there seems to have taken the dwarf out._

"Victor, is he going to be alright?"

_Don't worry about him!  The singer will take care of the dwarf, maybe we should take a look at the arbalest... I'm feeling a little more courageous than usual... maybe this sort of thing is just what I needed..._

Emboldened by the bard's song, Charlotte will begin inching towards the arbalest, very slowly and very cautiously, staying out of the way of its business end, and attempt to get near enough to it to take a good look at it and try to figure out what is different about it from a normal arbalest.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 21, 2002)

Edit: Oops.  Somehow missed the last three posts.  Just ignore this if it doesn't make sense in the continuity.

Rallyn dashes around the corner ducking low and upon seeing the dwarf and the crossbow, skids to a halt.

Reaching out with his mind he tries to turn the crossbow so it is pointing away from them, just in case.

Rallyn manifests _Far Hand_.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 22, 2002)

*Sildarin* seems nonplused by the glowing blade of Serbanas. As Sildarin approaches within a few feet of Sh'ar, the blade's light is suddenly extinguised.

Similarly, *Victor's* hastily cast spell fails to have any effect, visible or non-visible on Sh'ar, although his mundane attempts to remove the quarrel and seem to help Sh'ar's condition somewhat.

*Charlotte* creeps toward the arbalest on the tripod trying to avoid the belly-side of the bow. As she moves closer, the three legs skuttle about like some sort of lop-sided spider and the arbalest moves a few feet further away, trying to keep itself oriented toward the closest group member (in this case, Charlotte). As she advances, the arbalest cranks itself back and a bolt appears with a distinctive familiar clank.

*Rallyn* tries to use his psionic powers to control the orientation of the arbalest, but after a moment of straining, he finds out that his power won't manifest.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 22, 2002)

Rallyn whispers to Victor, "I don't know if Sh'ar is powered telekinetically, but there seems to be some kind of dampening field in here.  Help me drag him back down the hall a little..."

Rallyn keeps a wary eye on the tripod mounted crossbow just in case as he moves forward and grabs hold of the man-sized dwarf.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 22, 2002)

Sildarin notes that he has succeeded in going unnoticed by the people around himself, even without really trying.

_*You don't even notice when you do it anymore!*
So it seems... I'm so used to living a solitary life.
*I sure hope that wasn't an insult.*
It's not that, it's just... you're not a real person, one I can touch or smell or hear.
*I think I fit to two of those things, and the third is just one garbage bin away.*
It still wouldn't be the same as having another person, perhaps even an elf, with me. One who wouldn't share my thoughts in my head but in our conversations.
*What's the difference?*
You wouldn't understand, not truely..._

Sildarin starts moving towards the arbalest, trying to stay as far from Charlotte at the same time as possible. He keeps his blade drawn even as it seems to have somehow diminished in power.


----------



## novyet (Jul 23, 2002)

"Well at least I understand what everyone is saying again. Did that crossbow just move on it's own? What is going on down here? Maybe we can disable that big crossbow, before it shoots one of us, but how should we try it?"

Ellie will continue to advance trying to stay towards the rear of the group.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 23, 2002)

_Oh, this was a_ wonderful _plan..._

"This thing... it's sensing me somehow." Charlotte calls back to those behind her, without turning to face them. "It seems like it can only face one way, though... maybe if someone comes up along the other side of the tunnel, one of us might be able to disable it."

_And the other one would be skewered by that thing when it comes out of that arbalest like a bat out of hell._

"It automatically loaded, too.  It's got a bolt in it.  So anybody coming up, be careful - I'm not sure what its reaction will be if someone else tries to come up beside it from another angle."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 23, 2002)

"Yes, Rallyn, we have to move him away from this field, or I could not stop the bleeding. Sildarin, can you help us please?"

We try to move Sh'ar back in the tunnel. Victor every five yards checks if his still active prestidigitation works. When it works, he tries again to use his healing magic.

OOC: CLW 1+4=5 hp Armor check: 74 Question: Should the first CLW be working when we leave the antimagic field? Description says it doesn't dispel it. If that's the case, I don't cast the second one.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 23, 2002)

*Rallyn* keeps an eye on the arbalest while dragging Sh'ar.

*Sildarin* moves directly toward the arbalest, while avoiding Charlotte.

*Ellie* stays toward the back of the group.

*Charlotte*, like Sildarin, attempts to close with the arbalest, warning the others of it's actions.

*Victor* helps Rallyn move Sh'ar's body along. At first he calls for Sildarin's help, but then realizes that he and Rallyn are more than capable of moving the heavy dwarf. Victor originally plans on stopping after every fifteen feet and testing a spell to see if it is works.. which is does on his first attempt.

*



			Question: Should the first CLW be working when we leave the antimagic field? Description says it doesn't dispel it. If that's the case, I don't cast the second one.
		
Click to expand...


*
It's not dispelled but as an instant effect it's nullified within the area without effect. A 2nd CLW would be necessary to stop the bleeding.

The arbalest swings back and forth between Charlotte and Sildarin, the two moving closest, and it's spindly tripod legs allow it to clatter backwards in an odd spidery gait. It appears to be quite limber despite it's ungainly appearance and seems as if it will fire at any moment.

In other words, it looks like at least one of you will get shot if you rush it.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 23, 2002)

_Ready or not, here we go!
*What?! What are you doing?! Stop! STOP!!*_

Sildarin raises the blade given to him by Serbanas to a defensive stance and then quickly moves towards the arbalest. He tries to pull the tripod's fire towards himself so Charlotte could take it out.

Fighting Defensively --> AC 18, Attack +0 (or would atleast be if I were fighting with my own weapon)


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2002)

Rallyn sees Victor's hands light up.

_Good.  Looks like he's got it, better get in there!_

Rallyn moves to engage.  (Or pull Sildarin back if he takes too strong a hit.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 23, 2002)

Victor tries to get Sh'ar back to consciousness, trying with his last healing spell if that's the case.

_Oh, good heavens! Just think of how much he could teach us, all the memories that we could lose forever... Please, please, let my magic work, let him live, let me be useful once in a lifetime!_

If Sh'ar doesn't wake up, he'll quickly wipe away tears from his eyes and resume singing to help his friends.

(Is Sh'ar's halberd anywhere to be seen?)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 24, 2002)

"Damn it, Sildarin!" Charlotte yells as she sees him rush the arbalest.

_Have to go now, don't let him skewer himself for nothing!_

Charlotte takes the opportunity to rush the arbalest, trying to get a good grip on it to either control it or, if that isn't possible, knock it over.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 25, 2002)

*Sildarin* rushes the arbalest and it swings toward him rapidly. As he races across the rough floor of the cavern, Serbanas's blade gleams brightly, then fades, then glows again in the brief six or seven yard sprint.... just before Sildarin closes with the device the blade glows again brightly.

*Charlotte* is briefly caught flat-footed* by Sildarin's actions then races to join him. Being almost as fast as Sildarin she quickly closes the gap, but the machine seems to be tracking on him now and it takes careful aim then shoots a bolt at Sildarin, then starts reloading itself again.

* not in a game sense.

The bolt narrowly misses Sildarin and buries itself in the rock wall next to his head! Clearly this bolt would've been sufficient to slay him had it hit.

*Rallyn* seeing Victor is assisting Sh'ar, moves up at almost the same time, but the device now looks like it is aiming at Charlotte...

*Victor* once more in an area where his spells are working, gently lays his hands on Sh'ar's form. The magic swirls around and then settles on the dwarf's powerful form. He is breathing easier but still isn't conscious.




> *(Is Sh'ar's halberd anywhere to be seen?)*



Yes, it's on the floor and seems less magnificent somehow. To clarify, it's a bardiche, treated as a glaive ni 3e terms, but it's a poleaxe.[/b]

 Sildarin, Charlotte, Rallyn, roll to hit. Victor, roll for healing effect. Iniative is moot in this case as the contraption goes last.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 25, 2002)

Victor catches his breath again to whistle the healing melody.
(last first level spell! CLW 7+4=11HP Armor failure: 36)
"Sh'ar? It's me, Victor. You've been attacked by a sort of self-moving crossbow. Have you ever seen it?"


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 25, 2002)

I love my purple d20.

Rallyn swings his spear around slamming it into one of the legs of the tripod.

Trip attack, No Attack of Opportunity provoked: Touch AC Hit: 18 (15 roll + 3 mod).  Opposed Strength or Dexterity Check: 11 (15 roll - 4 size mod).


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 25, 2002)

Sildarin swings the sword in a horizontal arc, hoping to cause atleast some kind of damage.

Attack roll 12+0 (if this is still the same round, +4 otherwise) = 12 (or 16), Damage (it was a rapier, wasn't it?) 2+1=3


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 25, 2002)

(Inspire Courage is still active for another round or two, I'll say.)


----------



## perivas (Jul 26, 2002)

Arana draws out her bow and readies herself to shoot the arbalest, as it attempts to shoot.  Hopefully, her shot can somehow help to deflect the true flight of the arbalest's bolts.


----------



## novyet (Jul 26, 2002)

Ellie will run over to Sh'ar, and draw her crossbow and wait for an oppurtunity to shoot at the contraption."Victor, is Sh'ar all right?"


----------



## Zhure (Jul 26, 2002)

[/color]

Sh'ar seems to be breathing and alive, but not conscious. As if something in his wound is keeping him from regaining full alertness. He does seem stable and in no danger of dying now. *Victor's* spell seems to have saved his life, at least for now.

*Rallyn* tries to knock the machine over, but he can't seem to muster the strength to knock it over... he barely keeps his own feet after his daring move.

 Technically, you can't trip with a spear, but using it as an unarmed trip with a spear special effect works... but you can't drop the spear to prevent a counter-trip so Rallyn will have to make a counter trip test to retain his feet against a DC of 16 (rolled by the thing).

*Sildarin* slashes with the tip of Serbanas's rapier and manages to nick the device, then follows through with a vicious thrust, but doesn't seem to have harmed it significantly.

*Arana* readies her bow, trying to distract and knock aside the arbalest.

Likewise, *Ellie* tries to distract the device with her crossbow.

Slowly the device seems to be rewinding....

 rolls for next round? You'll all act before the device because it has a delay which set it's initiative click unnaturally low.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm sorry, the text for trip didn't indicate that there was any limits to the weapons you can trip with.  Though I have seen the one's with special trip related functions.  My mistake.

"Hrrng!"

_Spindly little legs are tougher than they look..  What the!?_

Anti-Trip: 6 (roll 10 - 4 size mod)

If Rallyn falls over, then on his initiative he will use his move action to stand and then grab at loaded bolt.  Do you want a roll of some kind for that?

 ---: x (roll 7 + y mod)


----------



## Zhure (Jul 27, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *I'm sorry, the text for trip didn't indicate that there was any limits to the weapons you can trip with.  Though I have seen the one's with special trip related functions.  My mistake.*





That's ok, it's not clear within the rules, but AFAIK, trip may only be performed unarmed and with trip-specific weapons.



> *If Rallyn falls over, then on his initiative he will use his move action to stand and then grab at loaded bolt.  Do you want a roll of some kind for that?*





No roll necessary, but it will provoke an AoO (if the thing threatens in melee); I consider picking up ammunition  the same as picking up a weapon.


... now just waiting for more actions


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 27, 2002)

"Get out of here! I'll hold it so you can take Sh'ar away!"

_*That's not a good idea...*
I know, but it'll buy them some time and we can then get out of here ourselves.
*That doesn't sound good...*_

Sildarin tries to grap the arbalest. Touch attack: 10+3=13 It doesn't have a bolt, so I presume it can't threaten.
Then, if he gets a hold, Sildarin moves in to the arbalest to grapple it.  Grapple check: 7+3=10

_*Why did he have to do that? Why did he have to do that? I was just fine when he just lurked in the shadows, we could've kept it that way and I could've lived to see another day and another butt. Why?! Why?!*
Could you shut up when I'm trying to fight?
*And now his acting nosy! What did I do to deserve this?*
Who are you talking to, any way?
*The father of all psicrystals.*
Fine, don't tell me.._


----------



## Zhure (Jul 31, 2002)

Uncharacteristically, Sildarin bravely confronts the animated arbalest. He reaches forward, trying to tackle and grapple with the device, easily reaching past it's winding mechanism.

For a few seconds it seems to struggle as if it will somehow get away, but Sildarin exhibits surprising strength for his small frame and it twists around futilely.

With a whirring, clicking sound, two viciously curved blades spring out of the sides of the arbalest and spin about like the mandibles on some giant insect... they appear as if they're going to try to slice Sildarin to make him let go!


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 31, 2002)

_Where in blazes did those come from!?_

Rallyn revises his plan and attacks the arbalest as it apparently doesn't need bolts to be dangerous.

"Keith!  Little help here!"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 31, 2002)

novyet said:
			
		

> *Ellie will run over to Sh'ar, and draw her crossbow and wait for an oppurtunity to shoot at the contraption."Victor, is Sh'ar all right?" *




"I think he's fine now, but he's not awaking. Sadly I employed most of my healing skills for today, and I don't think I can do any more for him. I have to help the others, please, look for him."

Then Victor rushes forward unsheating his sword and yelling something unmentionable in Orcish, which culminates in a very fierce war song, that makes everyone who listen want to strike badly that thing. (Inspire courage)

"This darn device won't shed anymore blood today!"

When he sees the blades threatening Sildarin he'll quickly consider if he can strike one of them to make it useless without hitting Sildarin, if he can't he'll try his best to destroy the infernal machine.

OOC: If it's possible this is a disarm attempt, if it's not it'll be a strike weapon attempt. If neither, just a normal attack. Since it's grappling Sildarin, it can't make AoO and it's denied its Dex Bonus (if any). I also try to get Rallyn or Keith in a flanking position. Attack roll: 10+4+1=15 Damage (if any): 5+1=6


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey Zhure, you used my screen name instead of the character's name. 

"I told you to get out! Now go before I get myself killed!"

_*I don't think they believe it's really you when you're shouting at them.*
It doesn't matter, I won't let them die. Not when I can stop it.
*Could you then throw me away so I could keep on living when you perish?*
No.
*Just asking.*_

Sildarin tries to take hold of the arbalest and then hold it down against the ground.
 Pin: 4+3+1(Inspire Courage)=8


----------



## Zhure (Aug 1, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> * Hey Zhure, you used my screen name instead of the character's name.
> *





D'oh! Fixed it. Sorry.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 1, 2002)

*Victor* whoops out an orcish battlecry and attempts to strike the device...

 yeah, the blades are integral and an "unarmed" attack and can't be attacked seperately, but Victor strikes it with his longsword...

... but his blade skitters off it's hard metallic surface, the slashing weapon not even leaving a scrape mark behind.

*Sildarin* tries to pin the device to the ground but its wriggling keeps it from being held down.

 I wasn't sure what Rallyn wanted to do; the device still hasn't acted this round but it took a full round action to attempt to escape the pin and tied the roll, so it's a draw; no pin, no escape. I hope that sounds fair.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 1, 2002)

> ...Rallyn revises his plan and attacks the arbalest...




Spear attack would be fine, though it appears to be immune to piercing/slashing so far.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 2, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Spear attack would be fine, though it appears to be immune to piercing/slashing so far. *


----------



## novyet (Aug 2, 2002)

Weird the post I made last night is gone.   

"I don't think we can cut this thing up, maybe we should try to crush it? I can give anyone who needs one a weapon to do just that."

Seeing that Sh'ar is down for the moment, Ellie will prepare to manifest a weapon for the first person to come over to her. As well as moving to block direct movement to Sh'ar's body.

_ That was nice of you, offering weapons and shielding Sh'ar's body. _
*Damn it, not now Anya. Later, Later! *


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 2, 2002)

"Get yourselves and Sh'ar out! We need to back off and make a tactic to beat this thing!"

_Why, oh why can't they listen to me?
*Because they don't trust you? Or maybe they think you're worth fighting for?*
Yeah, right._

Sildarin tries to keep the arbalest down on the ground with his weight.
Pin: *roll* 18 (Whoppee!), Total 22 =18+3+1(Insp.C.)


----------



## Zhure (Aug 3, 2002)

Sildarin valiantly grapples with the device, trying desperately to hold the scissoring blades and it's spindly legs down all at once. For the moment he seems to have succeeded but the thing still struggles against his weight holding it to the ground.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 5, 2002)

While singing, Victor can't speak to explain his plan, so he gesture Rallyn to get Ellie's weapons, sheathes his world and joins Sildarin efforts.

_I sure as hell won't let this thing impale you or worse while you cover our retreat, my friend._

Victor tries in every way to keep the thing from harming Sildarin blocking as many appendices as he can.

Now, I think this is the same round in which Sildarin is trying to pin the thing, right? So this will be an Aid Another action to give an additonal +2 on his pin check. Attack roll: 8+3+1=12 Yes! Do we manage to pin it now with a check of 24?


On, and while I'm at it, do victor find anything like this machine in his memory? Bardic lore 7+6=13. Well, I try...


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 5, 2002)

Rallyn looks around for Charlotte, Keith, or Maerath and tries to assess the situation while trying to stick the arbalest.

If neither Keith or Charlotte go for Ellie's mace(?) before the next update.  Please assume that Rallyn goes for it.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 5, 2002)

With Victor's help, Sildarin manages to pin the device to the ground, but it continues to struggle.

Rallyn steps up to Ellie, who touches him, and manifests a mace into his hands....


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 5, 2002)

"Thank you Ellie, watch yourself..."

Rallyn returns to the engagement as quickly as possible (using a Burst if necessary) and tries to smash the arbalest with the psionically summoned mace.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 6, 2002)

*Victor* tries to recall anything from his varied studies about similar mechanical contraptions and he knows that some of the gnomish clans have used them in the past, but nothing so elaborate as this thing appears to be.

*Rallyn* moves over to *Ellie*, who manifests and touches him, bringing a mace into existence. He takes a few shuffling steps and the device tries to futilely attack him, but fails because of Sildarin's grip on it. Rallyn swings with the unfamiliar weapon....

 roll swings and damage, please


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 6, 2002)

_I always thought it was kinda silly when they were teaching us to use sickles and maces, let's see if it pays off..._

"Hang on Sildarin!  I'm coming!"

Rallyn charges back into the fray and heaves the mace over his head in both hands...

Attack Roll = 23 [25?] (17 roll + 3 mod + 1 inspire courage + 2 charge [+2 flank?]) Damage Roll (if hit) = 7 (6 roll + 1 inspire courage)

_Damn!  That bardic stuff must be possessing me..._

"Kith!  Keith!  Help!"


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 6, 2002)

_*I told you, they like you so much they don't want to let you get yourself killed.*
And once again I've drawn the attention to myself. Great, just great. I bet that when this thing goes down, they're going to congratulate me for my courage and all that stuff.
*Is it really that bad?*
I.. Yes, it is._

Sildarin, seeing that he can't really damage the thing, tries to keep it down while Rallyn beats it to dust.

Grapple: Roll=13, Total 17=13+3+1(I.C.)


----------



## Zhure (Aug 7, 2002)

*Rallyn* mashes the thing with an overhand swing, and parts tinkle to the ground around it. It heaves and wheezes, hot oil shooting out, falling all over Sildarin. The construct shudders and it's scissoring blades hesitate for a moment, then it once more tries to break free -- or bring its blades to bear on the struggling elf.

Either Sildarin is stronger than he appears or the construct is more badly disabled by Rallyn's attacks, because it neither breaks free nor counterattacks. As its insectoid legs flail around they now make a grinding whine.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 7, 2002)

"Right....  THERE! HNGG!"

Rallyn tries to hit the same point...

LOL

Attack Roll = 26 (18 roll +3 mod +4 opponent prone/pinned +1 inspire courage) Damage = 5 (4 roll +1 inspire courage)

_Dammit!  Leave him alone!_


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 9, 2002)

_Yes! It's working!_
Victor put all his energy in the orcish song of destruction and keeping the blades from Sildarin.

Aid another 15+3+1=14 ==>Sildarin gets +2 to AC


----------



## Zhure (Aug 9, 2002)

*Rallyn's* mace smashes into the device and it shudders a final time, drenching *Sildarin* with a gout of reddish foul-smelling oil. *Victor* manages to step back quickly enough to avoid any taint of the liquid, letting up on the pressure he was applying to the odd arbalest.

_300 xp each to those who participated (which means if you did what your character would do in that situation)_

Sh'ar still lies asleep, apparently drugged, but doesn't appear to be in a life-threatening way.

The hallway is now quiet as the clangor of battle has died down and the darkened tunnel to the east still lies unexplored. A hint of warm air wafts from the east.


----------



## novyet (Aug 9, 2002)

"What should we do with Sh'ar? He's not really fit for exploring, but we can't abandon him down here, I say we wait here until he wakes up."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 9, 2002)

_*YYuuccckkk!!! I'm covered in something sticky and stinky!*
You're covered? Look at me, I'm drenched.
*So what, nobody notices it on you. But I'm a crystal, I'm s'pposed to shine.*
I'll just throw you at the bottom of that lake we swam through, that should help you out.
*NO, No, No! I didn't mean it, honest. Don't throw me away, who'll take care of you if I'm not around?*
It would seem that these new 'friends' of mine will.
*Bah, they just want to use you and get your stuff.*
Yeah, right._

As he goes the mental conversation, Sildarin picks up Serbanas' blade he dropped to tackle the arbalest.
He then turns towards the others but keeps his gaze on his shoes and changes his weight nervously from one foot to another.
"I... I... Tha.... Thanks... b... but.... why... ?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 9, 2002)

Victor finally stops singing, stands up, walks towards Sildarin and, with a friendly look in his eyes, says only "Good work. You've been very brave. Please come here." He takes Sildarin in a place where magic's working and swiftly says "Purgatur" cleaning him from the oil with the last bits of his Prestidigitation.

Then, sensing Sildarin's discomfort, he brings up another matter: "I can't help Sh'ar anymore. He need a better healer than I am. I healed his wound, but the bolt" he picks it as he speaks "was probably poisoned. We can take him to the cave, but I have no idea how we can take over the pond. Unless we find another exit that way" he points to the unexplored tunnel.
"I know that it's wiser to stay together, but maybe we should leave someone with Sh'ar and go explore. What do you think? And by the way, Rallyn, what have Sh'ar done to you before going back?" While the other ponder his question, Victor picks his crossbow and put the bardiche near the sleeping man-sized dwarf.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 9, 2002)

Rallyn just stands there for a good long time panting over the mechanism.

Finally, he looks up to Ellie and salutes her with the mace, thanking her.

He apparently totally missed what Victor said, "I'm sorry, whuh?"

Rallyn rests his hands on his knees.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 10, 2002)

waiting for a group concensus on what to do.

_By Victor's appraisal, Sh'ar will be out at least 24 hours if he is allowed to recover on his own._


----------



## Zhure (Aug 14, 2002)

::cough::


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 14, 2002)

Rallyn stands there for a few more moments then straightens and looks quizzically at Victor.

"Ahem..  Uh, Victor, I didn't quite hear you the first time...  What did you say?"

Rallyn waves a hand in front of Victor's face wondering if something is going on..


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 14, 2002)

"Uh? Sorry, Rallyn I was caught in my thoughts. I said that you, Sildarin and Ellie did a very good work. I used nearly all my healing skills for today on Sh'ar, but it seems it will take at least a whole day before he can recover. There was something toxic on the bolt, look. We should get help for him, but I don't think we can carry him over the pond. I said I know it's not wise, but maybe we should leave the others with him and go explore that tunnel. What do you think? And by the way, where are all the others, didn't they hear us calling for help?


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 14, 2002)

Sildarin blushes even more as he is being praised and moves a bit farther from the others. He goes against a wall and sits down. There is a small smile forming on his features.

_They think I did good.
*And I was right.*
How come?
*I told you that you could whoop the dwarves rear.*
Yes...
*And that crossbow thingy almost killed him.*
Also true...
*And you rocked the thingy, so you could've beaten the dwarf!*
That's illogical.
*Now that I've praised you, could you ask that pretty girl if she would like to take me between her milk stores?*_

Sildarin's mouth drops open but he manages to not say anything that would sound foolish.

_Are you trying to get me in trouble again?
*Why would I do that? I just want to feel warm and comfortable.... and soft, mmm...*
Stop it already!
*Why? You don't like soft and warm girls?*
It's not that! I just... she wouldn't propably even like me...
*How can you tell when you barely even talk to her!*
Nobody likes me..._

The smile on Sildarin's lips fades and a look of sadness comes to his eyes.

_*That's because you don't give them the chance! How can anybody be your friend when you just float away?*
I don't float away from everybody!
*Yeah! Usually you just ignore them!*
Don't say that! It's not my fault!
*Oh yeah?*
Yeah..._


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 15, 2002)

Rallyn nods as his head clears and he is able to think again.  He gestures confiently to Victor and goes and helps Sildarin up off the wall where he is resting, apparently lost in thought.

"Come on big guy, can't do this without you.  Keith, Kith, and Charlotte can watch Sh'ar.  We're going cave diving."

Rallyn picks up his shortspear, holding it in his offhand with Ellie's summoned mace in his primary hand, looking like some tribal gnomish warrior.  He grins at the absurdity of it.

"Victor, Ellie?  You ready?"

"Let's go."

Rallyn has the insane urge to laugh as he heads deeper into the cave.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 15, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *"Come on big guy, can't do this without you.  Keith, Kith, and Charlotte can watch Sh'ar.  We're going cave diving."*




As Charlotte suddenly becomes aware of what is going on around her...

Zhure - and everybody else -  I'm really sorry... I haven't been paying enough attention to much going on out here lately...

...the glazed look in her eyes slowly retracts.

"Uhh..." She groans slowly, as she walks stiffly over to the wall and leans against it. "Sorry about that, people... never been in real combat before, I must have just... gone blank..." She puts her hand on her forehead, blinking a few times.

"I think I'm better now..." She says slowly.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 15, 2002)

Rallyn nods sympathetically to Charlotte, his head only freshly cleared from chaos..

"It's like Serbanas always said, 'When the crap starts to fly, you won't rise to the occasion.  You'll default to your level of training.'"

Rallyn tries to smile reassuringly, "It'll only get better."


----------



## novyet (Aug 15, 2002)

"I'm with you, so let's do it. Ready Victor? Who'll be watching Sh'ar, while we scout ahead?"

Ellie turns to Sildarin "That was amazing, Sildarin, I didn't know you had it in you!" She smiles his way before continuing, "Just be careful, none of us wants to see you hurt." 

Looking over at Charlotte, "Don't worry, I once saw a guard in my home town freeze while fighting a goblin. The innkeeper's wife ended up saving him, by beating the thing with a frying pan. Um....What I'm saying is, it happens, so don't worry."

Ellie turns back to Rallyn, "All right, let's get moving. Is that mace working out for you? I can summon lots of different things if it isn't."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 15, 2002)

Just a side note... I'm assuming Rallyn is using a halfspear and not a shortspear, and the mace is a light mace, (else he's using it two-handed). Either way, check your size class on the weapon(s) 

I suggest leaving Maerath and Arana behind to watch over Sh'ar, that way the group can continue forward, or backward, or whatever. Circumnavigating the pool while carrying Sh'ar's unconscious form would be quite a challenge for such low-level adventurers, but not impossible.

I'm going to proceed assuming the two who've been least vocal will be "watching Sh'ar." If they speak up indicating otherwise, we'll adjust the storyline appropriately.

Looking around, *Sildarin* notices that while there's a nice splash of the reddish oil that was part of the artifices interior disturbing the dust, there aren't any obvious footprints, other than Sh'ar's and those probably made by the device. It's as if the thing sprang into being from thin air.

*Ellie* notices a barely perceptible stone ring on the floor, as if the stones which make up the floor have a different hue to them in a very specific pattern. This circular area spans the entire hallway at its widest point.

*Charlotte* seems to have recovered from whatever distracted her during the combat, as has *Victor*. 

_- What does the group want to do? -_

[edited to remove mention of the STR loss]


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 15, 2002)

Quite moved by the fact that he isn't treated as a nuisance and instead being praised, Sildarin blushes once again and then tries to smile shyly.
"I... it's nothing.... I just... didn't want.... you... to... to get... hurt... I... I didn't... re- really... do anything... it was... Rallyn who... destroyed it..."

He then notices that he's still gripping Serbanas' blade in his hand and seathes it.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 15, 2002)

"Didn't do anything?  Hah.  Like drawing the fire of that massive arbalest bolt was nothing.  Or getting in the way of those scythe pincers..  Or staying in the way of them..  Or holding it down and calling for us to leave you..  You're made of tougher stuff than you give yourself credit for Sildarin.  C'mon.  Watch my back."

Rallyn heads deeper into the caves leaving Maerath, Arana, Kith, and Keith with Sh'ar unless they decide otherwise.  With Charlotte, Ellie, Victor, and Sildarin he figures they've got enough brave souls to get to the bottom of this mess.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 15, 2002)

"Really... I... I prop... propably... I wou... I wouldn't... have done... tha... that... had I know.... that... it... it.. had pincers... I just... just don't.... want... anybody.... to get hurt...."

Sildarin starts heading after Rallyn, hoping the incident will soon be forgotten so he doesn't have to stay 'on stage' very long. His shoulders slumb as he thinks how it happened to him again. Why did he have to do it all the time? First healing Yodwin, now wrestling that construct. What's gotten into me?

_*You're finally finding your balls.*
Wha..? Oh, it's you.
*What do you mean: 'oh, it's you'?*
I was afraid I had talked out loud.
*Ah... But I think you should ask either of those two hotties if they would like to kiss thank you for you.*_

A look of shock crosses Sildarin's face and he turns even more crimson, if possible.

_Don't say things like that! I might just spit it out!
*Stop foaming... Sheesh! Like it's something really bad. Y'know, people use to give and receive kisses. How many do you have? Nada, zip, zero! And I can't be kissed if you aren't! Can't you even think of me for a chance!*
What got into you? You're just a rock. A psicrystal, yes, but still just a rock.
*Now that's hitting under the belt... I'm hurt, I didn't think you would resort to something as low as this.*
You do it all the time yourself!_
The psicrystal answers with a wavery mental voice.
_*But that doesn't mean I don't have feelings.*
Okay................ sorry.
*What? I can't hear you!*
I'm sorry.
*I don't think that people on the back seats heard you.*
I'M SORRY!!!
*Oh, how sweet. You make me cry from joy! You do care about me! Gimme a hug!*
They can't hear you...
*Still? Then why did I do that?*
How the heck should I know?!
*I am your psicrystal after all.*
Don't remind me._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 16, 2002)

Victor gives Arana his waterskin. "Keep him cool and wet his lips every hour. I hope we won't stay away that long, but who can say. Good luck!" he wishes to the friends that stay with Sh'ar, then he follows Sildarin and Rallyn. 

Once they get in the tunnel, Vic approaches Sildarin, puts a hand over his shoulder and whispers to him in elven: "I think we can do something about your little problem. Before you speak, take a deep breath, especially with your diaphragm, your voice will sound better. Write what you want to say in your mind, read it carefully, then wipe it out, and let flow only the idea in way that comes natural to you. That should fix your stammering. Now what to say... Let's make it the next lesson. I can help you if you want... and if we leave this cave alive, of course."
With a friendly smile, Victor regains his position.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 16, 2002)

"Thanks, Ellie, Rallyn," Charlotte says, a slight smile coming across her face. "I'm just... surprised, is all.  I thought I was ready for this, for adventuring... guess I'm not quite as ready as I thought I was."

Charlotte stands straight, then starts walking behind Rallyn, drawing out her rapier as she goes.

"I don't know how much use I'll be," She says. "I did just freeze up back there... it might happen again..."

_Not if I can help it, though.  We need to stick together down here... or we'll all end up being skewered like Sh'ar.  I have to pay attention.  Stay alert.  Stay focused!_

She then looks to Sildarin, raising an eyebrow slowly at him.

"You did surprisingly well." She says. "When you ran for that thing, I thought for sure you were going to get hit.  I'm..." She pauses, looking for the right word. "...impressed, that you didn't."

_Be careful, Charlotte, you don't want to give him the wrong impression.  Give him a little praise, but don't overdo it..._


----------



## Zhure (Aug 16, 2002)

*Charlotte, Victor, Rallyn, Ellie and Sildarin* make their way further east along the tunnel, disturbing the dust which has apparently built up unmolested for a long time, perhaps centuries. Each step of t heir feet down the path raises a small puff of dust in time to their walking.

The tunnel hews as straight east as the earlier tunnel had headed northward, but this one isn't sloping downwards. As far as the group can tell, it's dead-level.

After about a hundred yards, a rusted iron grating bars the hallway, like a portcullis. There's no apparent lever or activation switch, at least none visible from this side.

A plaque above the doorway in dwarven runes reads: Kingslayer.

edit- added Ellie


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 16, 2002)

Rallyn scratches his head, "What's that say?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 16, 2002)

"It says _Kingslayer_. But I'm not sure I know who it refers to."

Bardic lore 18!!!!+6 =24

While he thinks about it, Victor search for a switch or something, and tries to lift the grating.

Search 15+2=17, Strenght check 6+0=6


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 16, 2002)

After Victor walks a few feet away from him, Sildarin whispers back in elven.
"Thanks..."

He turns away from Charlotte as she talks to him. He then follows Victor's advice and takes a deep breath and tries to sort his thoughts.
"It's really... nothing. I've always been... good... at that... that's why... I became a nomad... to get better at... the one thing... I... could do..."
Sildarin manages to share his thoughts without getting stuck in every word, but his voice is still wavering slightly from embarrashment.


When they arrive at the gate, Sildarin looks at the text for a moment and then answers without thinking.
"I have no idea what it says, but if we want to go through here, I think I can lift it."
Then he notices that he just spoke out loud, and nobody even asked him directly. His face turns the color of a rose and he tries to sneak little back the tunnel, away from the others.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 16, 2002)

"You can, Sildarin? Then please lend me a hand, I'm not sure I can make it alone."

_Well, this guy is very little like I expected the elves to be. He's probably older than my grandfather, yet he is still so easily embarassed. I think he could be very interesting if he only wasn't so shy! I really have to help him, gods know how I need some friends. Mmmm Kingslayer, what does it should remind me of?_


----------



## Zhure (Aug 17, 2002)

The grating lifts easily, as if it's counterweighted. Surely such a large gate should weigh more than any of you should be able to lift without a tremendous exertion. It slides silently into the ceiling, leaving just a bit of the bottom of the pointed ends exposed.

 for Victor... Kingslayer was a term often used to describe Kazak the Conqueror. He was said to have slewn many kings before he became the first Emperor, although that particular term wasn't used in his presence very often and generally not during his lifetime.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 17, 2002)

_!_

_Lifting that thing went surprisingly fast..._

"Well, I see that we have gotten past that obstacle with little problem." Charlotte says, a look of approval - and surprise - on her face. "Let's continue on, shall we?"

She then looks to Victor. "Unless you know of something that would make us want to avoid this place?"


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 17, 2002)

_That is NOT what I had in mind.
*Of course not, you were going to *_*levitate it.*_
Maybe it's for the better, this way I don't draw so much attention.
*Maybe, maybe not.*
What's that supposed to mean?
*That you could use some positive attention from the members of the opposite gender.*
Don't start that again, okay.
*I'll hold it back 'till we get out of here.*_


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 17, 2002)

"I wonder if it's to people in, instead of out..."

Rallyn hopes it won't slam down behind them and heads through carefully checking his steps.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 18, 2002)

"Mmmm, I don't like those points. Is there any way we can block it? Anyway now I remember that "Kingslayer" often referred to Kazak the Great. Maybe this tunnel leads to the tombs Sh'ar aweore to protect."


----------



## Zhure (Aug 19, 2002)

*Momentary Backtrack*

Ellie catches up with the rest of the group as they pass the portcullis.

"Sorry I didn't keep up. I saw some footprints I didn't recognize in the dust."

_The footprints were of some very large, yet still human-sized, shoes moving through the dust inside the circle. They pass from the west to the east in a fairly straight line, as if the walker possessed some firm intent and was hurrying, though not running.

Immediately at the end of the circle the footprints disappear again. One of them disappears immediately at the boundry on the floor, as if the front half of the foot never even touched the floor._

 Sorry, left out a "clue" a few steps back, but it shouldn't change anything. Sorry for speaking for Ellie, but this'll integrate into the story nicely. Feel free to rephrase to fit the character.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 19, 2002)

*The crypt*

The crypt, if that is indeed what this area is, lies in deep shadow. A solemn silence fills the entire circular room and one can almost feel a palpable religious atmosphere.

The room is about sixty feet across, and perfectly circular, save for the flattened off portion where the portcullis separated the chamber from the hallway. Lining all the walls are small doors, like cabinet doors, which could be used for internment. A quick count indicates there are probably 200 such doors, four high, all around the perimeter of the room.

In the center of the room is a small raised dias, some ten feet across, with a sarcophogus on it. A continual flame burns in the "mouth" of the dwarf-like face of the lid.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 19, 2002)

Sildarin watches the room with his mouth open.
"...impressive..."


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 19, 2002)

"I've got a bad feeling about this..."

Rallyn looks around for signs of the school personnel he's starting to think they should just leave the Nine Hells alone..


----------



## novyet (Aug 21, 2002)

"Does anyone hear or see anything? No offense, but tombs really creep me out. I always hated the cemetary in my town, and the thought of lingering here any longer than we have to isn't a pleasant one."

Although hardly noticeable, anyone close to Ellie will notice she is trembling slightly. 


Listen 13 (Roll) + 0 (Ranks) = 13


----------



## Zhure (Aug 21, 2002)

Nothing sounds out of the ordinary. The crypt appears unattended and undisturbed.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 23, 2002)

"Well, no use letting grass grow under our feet, or I guess moss would be more appropriate here..  Ack.  Let's go."

Rallyn checks his lantern at his belt and starts in.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 24, 2002)

Sildarin follows after Rally, looking nervously from side to side and holding a hand on the hilt of Serbanas' scimitar.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 24, 2002)

No traps spring forth, not scything blades nor rotting corpses leap out. All is as it appears, although the air is oddly fresh for a chamber so far from the surface.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 24, 2002)

Wind howls and Sildarin's clothes flap in the wind that doesn't seem to touch anybody else as he manifests _detect psionics_.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 25, 2002)

Psionics seems to emanate from the continual flame coming from the mouth of the sarcophogus.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 25, 2002)

Sildarin seems to forget that there are other people around and starts talking to Slith aloud.
"Now that is fascinating... I didn't think there was a psionic version of the _continual flame_ spell."
_*Me neither. Go take a closer look.*_

Sildarin moves closer to the sarcophagus, but stays away from touch range. He tries to determine the discipline of the strange power.
Psicraft: 18(roll) +8=26

"It's fascinating..."
_*Maybe it was created by Kazak.*_
"Could've been, or maybe one of his followers. We propably will never know for sure."
_*But we can make guesses. Why is it placed on that sculpture's mouth?*_
"First, it's called a sarcophagus, they're used as tombs. Usually only important people want, and can afford, themselves a sarcophagus. 
Second, I have no idea. Maybe it had some kind of special meaning for the people of past who crafted this tomb. This could even be the tomb of Kazak himself."
_*Then he must have one powerful psicrystal! Open the crate so I can talk to it. Quickly!*_
"No! It is highly inapproriate to open the sarcophagus of another person. And it would show disrespect towards the dead person."
_*Oh come on... I want to talk to somebody. You lost the chance back at the academy because you didn't outright tell the girl that the conversation would outright be through the two of you.*_
"It's not my fault that she though that I meant you talking directly to her psicrystal! And you aren't being helpfull at all, getting me in trouble when people are around me..."

Suddenly realization seems to come to him and he looks at the others around him. He blushes greatly and turns away from the others and takes distance to the sarcophagus.
_You remembered it all along, didn't you!
*Of course. You need to get some attention to yourself, otherwise you're going to die alone, never experiencing the joys of life.*
I don't want attention! I just want to be left alone, like I have always been!
*Are you still angry at your parents for giving you away?*
Don't draw my parents in this! This is about me! ME! Not them or anybody else!
*Chill out! You really should talk to somebody of that problem of yours, keeping it all inside yourself can drive you nuts.*
Shut up!_


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 25, 2002)

Rallyn nods at first assuming that Sildarin is addressing the group at large, but as he begins to answer unasked questions, and strange ones at that he just stops and looks around, wondering if some strange ward has affected him.

After he blushes and walks away, Rallyn approaches Victor and asks, "Could you go check on him?  Make sure he's alright.  Otherwise he's gonna beat himself up over that little outburst for weeks."

Rallyn looks around for other possible exits to the room.

Is the sarcophagus located against a wall or large enough that it could hide a doorway out or stairs down?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 25, 2002)

_He was just talking to himself.  I wonder what his problem is?_

"Hmm..." Charlotte says, examining the sarcophagus, her mind racing. "Perhaps this isn't a _real_ sarcophagus... there might be a stairway, or a hole, or something, underneath it.  Or perhaps it is a real sarcophagus, and there's a switch or lever somewhere that makes it move and reveal whatever is below it."

Charlotte looks around, searching for any sort of unusual projection that breaks the repetitive surface of the wall.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 26, 2002)

*Charlotte* looks closer at the walls. The repetitive surface of the wall, upon closer examination, appears as if each tiny door is actually some sort of hinged opening, complete with a handle on top. They look as if they open outward, hinged at the bottom.

*Sildarin* leans in closely to the flaming mouth of the sarcophogus. From this close, it looks like a real flame, but has no heat, only light. Sildarin's knowledge of psionic effects tells him it's certainly possible this is a psionic version of continual flame.

*Rallyn* also approaches the sarcophagus. It is lying recumbent on the dais, thus it sits like a bench on the raised platform, with the head facing -- roughly -- east, directly opposite from the only visible opening to the room.


edit - clarification: the sarcophogus's feet are facing the door, which is on the west side. The feet face west.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 26, 2002)

Victor nods at Rallyn and follows Sildarin.

"Sildarin? Are you fine?"
Then he lowers his voice, making sure only Sildarin can hear him.
"You were speaking with it, right?" pointing at the psicrystal on Sildarin's forehead "I wonder how it feels like. It should be beautiful to have always someone to speak with, to share secrets with... To be never alone. It is a good thing, nothing to be embarassed of. On the contrary, I envy you. I never had close friends and my family..." he winces with pain as he touches his scar "Well, let's say they didn't like me much." Victor shakes his head, as if he's chasing away bad thoughts.
"You don't have anything to torture yourself about. We won't laugh at you or worse, if you let out something. I surely won't."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 26, 2002)

Sildarin nods when Victor indicates his psicrystal.
"The other... side of the coin... is that... you're never alone... No privacy..."

_*Ask him if he would like to talk with me!*
No, I'm having this conversation on my own._

"atleast... you knew your family... knew their feelings... I was... given away... to the academy... shortly after... my birth..."
A small smile creeps to his lips and then vanishes.
"That's the reason... for my outburst... back at the cafeteria... yesterday..."
Suddenly he raises his gaze from the floor and gazes directly to Victor's eyes, totally differently from his normal way of looking.
"Why, Victor? Why do you and the others care for me? I'm next to nothing to you and you barely know me."


----------



## novyet (Aug 26, 2002)

"Hey Charlotte, you have some idea about the sarcophagus? Need some help looking around? Anything that gets us out of here quickly is good with me. Don't forget the footprints I found earlier. Maybe they could be the clue we need?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 26, 2002)

"I could ask you the same question. I have seen you step forward and take Yodwin's pain upon yourself. I have seen you attack that machine to protect us and Sh'ar. It could have killed you, but you didn't hesitate. That is definitely something to me. And it's true, I barely know you, but I like what I know of you, and I'd like to know more. You're a good and brave person, one that I would be proud to call my friend. And if you're worried because your parents forsook you, well, they probably don't deserve you!" says Victor, withstanding Sildarin's gaze.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 26, 2002)

After keeping his gaze locked to that of Victor's for a few heatbeats, Sildarin blushes and lowers his gaze again.
"It's nothing really... I just... don't like seeing... people get hurt... I do... it on impulse... if I thought... about it... I wouldn't dare do it."
He falls silent for a moment.
"And my... silence... I never... I always... blurt out... what comes to my mouth... and often... it's not... really flattering... so I... don't say anything..."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 26, 2002)

Victor puts his hand on Sildarin's shoulder and smile warmly at him.
"You're not saying the truth, Sildarin. Can't you see what you're doing? I'll tell you. You always sell yourself short, you lock yourself in your silence to keep other people away... Because you're afraid that if you let them in, they will forsake you and hurt you, like your parents did... So you build those high walls, all around you to keep them out, away, where they can't hurt you, you never let them see your true self, and if it shows up, you run away and say they're wrong. But it's cold, and lonely where you've locked yourself, and I think you've suffered enough for a fault that wasn't yours. You can't keep on suffocating everything within yourself, otherwise you're going to explode. You have to trust someone. Those people, Rallyn, Ellie, Charlotte... won't judge you, they won't hurt you. You can trust them... You can trust me."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 26, 2002)

Sildarin smiles shyly at Victor's words.
"Maybe... Maybe I do lock myself up... But it seems... you are the key... Thank you..."
He extends his hand to Victor.
"For everything you... you've done to me..."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 27, 2002)

"Now you're really being flattering. I did nothing."
Vic accepts Sildarin's hand and hugs him.
"Let's get back to the others, before they wreak Kazak's wrath upon us all. We still need to find a way out of this place. We can talk again later"


----------



## Zhure (Aug 27, 2002)

Save for the group's conversation, the entire crypt is quiet. The flickering flame in the mouth of the carved dwarven face  make no noise either. It is -- appropriately enough -- as quiet as a tomb here and it's as if the entire area hasn't been disturbed in centuries, except for what happened out in the hallway.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 27, 2002)

"So?  Which way?"


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 27, 2002)

"There is a good chance... that this is the tomb... of Kazak. I'd suggest... not touching the sarcophagus..."
Sildarin looks at the sarcophagus silently for a moment.
"But if you want to move it... I can lift it..."


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 28, 2002)

"No, let's save 'disturbing the sarcophagus of the long dead kingslaying emperor/conquerer' for the 'What If?' book, yes?"  Rallyn breaks out a grin and goes to look at the exit off to the east that the sarcophagus is pointing towards.

If the only apparent exit is the east, which way did we come in from?  Or is Rallyn looking at where had just been?


----------



## Zhure (Aug 28, 2002)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> *If the only apparent exit is the east, which way did we come in from?  Or is Rallyn looking at where had just been?   *




 The head of the sarcophogus is facing east *directly opposite* the only apparent door. I think I wrote directly acrosss instead of opposite. Yup, I did. I'll fix it.


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 28, 2002)

Sildarin approaches Charlotte.
"A... anything on the... walls?"

Zhure, you messed up the original post even more.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Ellie_
> *"Hey Charlotte, you have some idea about the sarcophagus? Need some help looking around? Anything that gets us out of here quickly is good with me. Don't forget the footprints I found earlier. Maybe they could be the clue we need?" *




Charlotte looks to Ellie.

"Footprints?" She asks. "I don't remember you finding any footprints... as for the sarcophagus, I'm thinking that it might be hiding an opening of some sort.  These little doors on the walls might be hiding something, too, but I don't know..."

She then returns to examining the doors, trying to see if there is anything else on them other than the handles, some clue as to their contents.



> _Rallyn_
> *"No, let's save 'disturbing the sarcophagus of the long dead kingslaying emperor/conquerer' for the 'What If?' book, yes?"*




Charlotte can't help but laugh a little.

"Sorry... I just think that someone might have hid something under it, working upon that principle - no one would bother it, because it is the 'sarcophagus of the long dead kingslaying emperor/conquerer'... anything put beneath it would be almost completely secure."

She pauses for a moment.

"Besides, why would there be a guardian?  If it is a tomb, and no one would bother it because of that, then why would someone need to be watching it?"



> _Sildarin_
> *"A... anything on the... walls?"*




Charlotte looks over her shoulder, then returns to looking at the doors.

"Just these door things.  They have handles, and it looks like they open up outward.  I'm trying to figure out what is in them, without opening them - just in case there are... unexpected surprises that come along with opening them."


----------



## Dalamar (Aug 29, 2002)

Sildarin moves away from Charlotte who apparently isn't on a mood to talk.

_Maybe she's still mad because she thought I was lying to her when I told that you'd like to talk with her crystal.
*Nah. You remember how she and Keith tried to suck each other inside out? She propably sucked some of his essence.*
Now you're being mean. Is that how you were going to talk to her psicrystal?
*Of course not! That would be insulting. We psicrystals have honor, eventhough it doesn't always show.*
It never shows from you.
*Well... maybe. But that doesn't mean I don't have one.*
I give up._

As he talks with Slith, Sildarin decides to look at the one direction no one has yet searched. Up.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 29, 2002)

As the group stands around contemplating their options, *Sildarin* examines the ceiling. It's vaulted like the inside of a hemisphere and its apex is probably 30 feet up, although the distance is a little difficult to determine exactly.

Faintly, phosphoresent dots can be seen on the ceiling. They appear to be some sort of decoration or design. If nothing else they resemble the night sky filled with twinkling stars, although no familiar constellations are visible.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Aug 29, 2002)

Curious about the shiny dots, Victor says: "Fiat Lux" and casts a _Light_ to revive them.


----------



## novyet (Aug 29, 2002)

"Well while you all check the crypt out, I'm going to check the area where Sh'ar was wounded. Perhaps something can be found there. Would anyone care to join me?"

Ellie will await any replies or volunteers, then head back to the battle site, to investigate the footprints.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 30, 2002)

Rallyn takes another look around then nods to Ellie as he's already standing at the exit.  "Sure.  They were back this way, right?  I'm not a tracker, but I'll back you up."

He turns to take in Sildarin, Charlotte, and Victor, then says in a more solemn tone, "You guys give a holler if something wakes up, we'll be right back."

He marches his short legs up the hall following Ellie.


----------



## Zhure (Aug 30, 2002)

*Ellie* and *Rallyn* backtrack a short ways to wear the stone circle was evident in the hallway, where Sh'ar was injured.

Inside the circle is clear signs of the struggle between the group and the animated arbalest. Along with those indications is also a set of very large human-sized shoes moving through the dust of the hallway. They seem to be travelling west to east (the same direction the group originally travelled) in a fairly straight line.

The footprints begin at the terminus of the circle and end on the opposite side. The final visible print disappears so abruptly it's as if the front half of the walker's foot never struck the dust of the hallway's floor.

Meanwhile back in the crypt proper, *Victor* casts light and illuminates the ceiling. With this added light it's easy to see the dots are indeed some sort of phosphorescent plant, although it's odd to see any such this close to the surface. Many dwarven miners cultivate similar plants to add color and light to their deep mining operations.

Dwarves have darkvision, but being able to see in color helps differentiate many types of ore and gems, as well as making reading more pleasant.

These tiny plants are all obviously planted intentionally, as there are indentations in the ceiling where the plants are growing - the entire surface is marble, which normally wouldn't support the plants' anchoring roots. Someone went to a lot of trouble to make this look exactly as it is.

_ Check the OOC thread _


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 3, 2002)

Do the dots form a sort of recognizable pattern?


----------



## Zhure (Sep 3, 2002)

Staring intently at the dot patterns, *Victor* cannot discern what they are supposed to be. If anything, they resemble an astronomical star chart of the heavens, including some stars being larger than others and scattered about in a fairly random array, except they don't form a pattern of recognizable stars.

If this is a star chart it's from a time so ancient the stars themselves have moved, or it's from a completely different universe, something many sages have said could exist.

 Even though Victor isn't an astronomer, growing up in a lower technology world makes him more aware of star patterns than most modern humans. Time in the evening is often told by the constellations and their rotation around the pole star, so citizens of the Empire with little access to clocks (and what few clocks they do have are generally primitive) are adept at reading the stars.

Other planes are known to exist and many of them have different constellations. Empire citizens, especially those in an Academy, can reasonably know that stars migrate over centuries... the elves are very aware of this fact.

It is unlikely that this represents an older star chart, because these ruins are nowhere nearly old enough for this to be a factor.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 3, 2002)

Sildarin stares at the dots and tries to count how many of them there are.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 4, 2002)

Sildarin takes a few moments to try to estimate how many figures appear on this "star chart." 

After staring intently, and trying a couple of different methods (like dividing it mentally into grids, and figuring an average), he guesses it's somewhere _around_ 3,000. It's really hard to tell, as some dots aren't perfectly circular and may represent a small cluster of stars.

Upon such close inspection, Sildarin does see eight gems, not phosphorescent, also inset in the ceiling.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 4, 2002)

"Victor... there are eight gems there... Should I... should go get them..."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 8, 2002)

"Uhm... Sildarin... It doesn't look such a good idea before we know more about this place. Especially because Sh'ar said we weren't allowed to see it. Let's make together what we know for sure. The rune on the door says Kingslayer, which means that this could be the resting place of the Great Kazak himself. (Victor would know if there was a famous burying place of Kazak, wouldn't he?) The plants and the gems seem to fake a starry sky, but no recognizable constellation. This place doesn't seem so old to have seen a different sky...so what does it represent? Another plane's sky? Then there is the problem of footprints; we know the librarian and the headmaster went this way because there were no footprint at all in the other room, but Sh'ar didn't see them. They levitated? Were they invisible? and what about that stone circle who left those footprints? and where did he go? Last thing, two misteries: What was the magic aura we detected through the passageway in the other room? And how did Sh'ar manage to live so long? We need answer to a lot of questions, and I don't know where to start!" concludes Victor shaking sadly his head.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 8, 2002)

Sildarin gives a weak smile.
"That's exactly why I try not to stay in contact with others... too much trouble..."


----------



## Zhure (Sep 9, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> [B(Victor would know if there was a famous burying place of Kazak, wouldn't he?) [/B]





Well, the exact place of Kazak's burial isn't know, but most historians presume he was buried near the capital in a secret tomb. According to legend, Kazak knew he was approaching the end of his days and he had the cadre of his closest guards escort him to a secret cave where he would spend the last few days of his life.

Before leaving, Kazak turned over the reins of the government to his eldest son and officially retired.


----------



## novyet (Sep 13, 2002)

"See why would the tracks just stop like that? It doesn't make sense to me. What do you make of it Rallyn?"


----------



## Zhure (Sep 13, 2002)

Upon closer examination, the demarcation is clear, as if a circular line bisected a footprint. It's as if the only reason a footprint showed up was because the foot was somehow solid or something inside the circle....


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 14, 2002)

Rallyn scratches his head.  _Maybe I'm just dense..._

"I have no idea," he shrugs.  _Not a single one._

On a whim, Rallyn steps in the same spot as the foot step and presses his weight down.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 14, 2002)

"In my opinion there are two possibilities: the first is that the circle is some kind of elevator or teleporting system, and then the other half of the footprint could be somewhere else...Or it could have been left by a creature that was material only inside the circle. If the first one is true, let's see if there is some kind of hidden lever to activate it."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 14, 2002)

As Rallyn steps upon the circle, Charlotte winces.

"Well, if that thing is touch-activated, I have an odd feeling that we're about to find out what it does..."


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 14, 2002)

Sildarin watches silently.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 14, 2002)

*the circle*

Inside and outside the circle, the dust continues to be disturbed by your passing.

There is no tactile difference between the two regions and the stones don't seem to respond to changes in weight.

_Victor recalls that his healing spells didn't work inside the circle_


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 14, 2002)

"I don't know...  Maybe the guy was flying until he got here, then couldn't, then resumed outside the circle?"

_We really need to go find a ranger, if not for the muscle, then for the cave diving, dirt searching, footprint following experience..._


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 14, 2002)

Sildarin suddenly recalls the light of Serbanas' blade twinking in and out in the area.
He goes over to the circles edge and draws the sword. 

_*What are you going to do?*
I'm testing a theory.
*What theory is that?*
That inside this circle, magic and -maybe or- psionics are suspended.
*And what do you think it will help to decipher either way?*
It closes some other alternatives away._

He starts moving the blade back and forth over the circle's edge.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 16, 2002)

As Sildarin moves Serbanas's blade over the circle's edge, the blade does indeed wink in and out. Each pass inside the circle sees the blade's light instantly dim to nothing, then quickly comes back alight as the blade passes outside.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 16, 2002)

_Interesting. Let's try something else._

Sildarin sheathes the sword and then concentrates on activating _levitate_. There is the smell of crushed leaves near him. He then hops inside the circle and starts slowly walking outside, consentrating on raising off the ground all the time.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 16, 2002)

The levitation also does not work inside the circle. As Sildarin approaches the outside of the zone, he continues to try to levitate, but with no effect until he is completely outside the marked patch on the floor.

A close examination of Sildarin's footprints does reveal they are different than those mysterious ones from earlier. While the original footprints terminate in mid-stride, Sildarin's are a bit scuffed where he lifts off, and the demarcation isn't as clear.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 19, 2002)

"Good idea, Sildarin. Now we know that whoever left this footprint either erased his traces with magic or wasn't corporeal when he passed through the circle. In both cases, he could have gone also along the other tunnel and we wouldn't have noticed. Let's go check the other tunnel."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 19, 2002)

"Well done, Sildarin!" Charlotte says, and starts heading to the other tunnel. "Well done."


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 19, 2002)

Rallyn also nods encouragement to Sildarin and follows along.

"And don't you try to say it was nothing, or I'll pop you in the knees."  Rallyn brandishes the haft of his shortspear but ruins it with a grin.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 19, 2002)

Sildarin blushes as he is, once again, complimented for doing quite much nothing. He does hold his tongue after hearing Rallyn's friendly threat.

_Now they're thanking me for doing something that was quite obvious from the beginning.
*Then why did you do it, if it was so obvious?*
Because it wasn't sure.
*Then you did something: you made it sure.*
You could put it that way... but I won't_

Sildarin sneaks after the others, holding the rear.


----------



## novyet (Sep 19, 2002)

"Good job Sildarin! You really should speak up more often, you're full of good ideas." Eliie says with a smile, then takes off down the tunnel with the party.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 19, 2002)

*return to the pool chamber*

The pool chamber appears unchanged. The chilled hallway to the north is as it was before, sloping sharply off into the darkness.

I'm assuming those who don't post are tending Sh'ar in the east-facing hallway.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 19, 2002)

Getting bored of the floor, Sildarin rises to the roof and starts 'climbing' along it.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 21, 2002)

Victor uses his _Light_ to study the behavior of magic in this room, and slowly approaches the passageway where Kith detected alteration magic.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 21, 2002)

Rallyn simply follows along.


----------



## novyet (Sep 21, 2002)

"Hey Rallyn let's check around the room for anything that's unusual. I mean I don't feel too useful while they do their magic or whatnot."

OOC ---> Ellie will begin to search the room while the others check with magic


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 22, 2002)

"Sure, Ellie."  Rallyn takes 20, for a Search check of 20.

If people leave the room while he's still searching he will catch up when he's done.


----------



## Zhure (Sep 23, 2002)

The entrance to the grotto remains unchanged. As earlier, there aren't any apparent footprints on the floor -- or the ceiling.

From where the group came out of the pool, the water has almost dried and there's little evidence of your passage.


----------



## novyet (Sep 23, 2002)

After fruitlessly searching the room, Ellie will head to the frist room they encountered, and examine the ground again. "Maybe they did go that way originally, and just didn't leave any tracks for us to find. All right let's check it out!


----------



## Zhure (Sep 25, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Sorry for the delay and slow pacing. I'll try to pick it up some. 







Victor's light behaves much as did Serbanas's sword, dimming to nothing inside the circle then winking back once outside.

Ellie looks around for footprints or other signs of passage, but there are none to be found. Likewise, Rallyn finds nothing in his search, then moves on to hurry and catch up with the others.

As the group starts to travel once more up the north tunnel, and are still in the pool room, where they entered, there's a distinctive, distant rumbling sound. At first it sounds like it might be an earthquake, but then it's repeated.

Rallyn, who happens to be closest to the pool, sees the water tremble for a brief moment.

Sildarin, half clinging to the ceiling, doesn't feel it in the palms of his hands, nor do any on the cave floor feel it. 

Victor -- the most musically inclined -- notes the sound is so low it's almost not audible. His skill tells him the only reason it was easily heard was the water acting like some kind of sounding board. It distinctly came from outside the caverns.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 25, 2002)

Sildarin's eyes widen as he hears the sound.
"What... what was that... ?"

_*Calm down, you look like a wussy.*
I _am_ a wussy.
*No. You just wish you were and therefore act like one.*
What makes you think that?
*Like the others, including those hot chicks I aren't too close to by the way, I noticed that you act bravely when you don't think too much.*
...
*Could you move a bit forward so I could try to see Ellie or Charlotte's cleavage?*_
"Their what?"
_*Cleavage. You know... boobs... tits... milk factories... the squishy things that girls have on top of their chest.*_
"You want to see their breasts?"
Sildarin's face reddens even as he hasn't yet noticed voicing his thoughts.
_*You said it, not me.*_
"But that's what you meant."
_*But I didn't say it.*_
"Sheesh... can't you ever stop? There's a weird sound and all you can think of is... boobs, as you called them."
_*You know, I'm part of your mind.*_
"Don't remind me."

Unlike normally, Sildarin seems to not notice that he talked. He starts looking to his sides, but his expression is more that of irritation than that of fear.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 25, 2002)

"Whuh?"  Rallyn looks at the water confused at it's motion then looks around to the group.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Sep 26, 2002)

> _Sildarin_
> *"What... what was that... ?"*




"That's a good question." Charlotte says, looking around. "Does anyone have any idea of where that could have come from?  If we have an idea, then we should head there, fast... we might also want to send someone to get the others, so that we are at full strength if we run into something."

Charlotte looks around, attempting to find the source of the sound.



> _Sildarin_
> *"Their what?" ... "You want to see their breasts?" ... "But that's what you meant." ... "Sheesh... can't you ever stop? There's a weird sound and all you can think of is... boobs, as you called them." ... "Don't remind me."*




Charlotte slowly turns to face Sildarin after he finishes his conversation with himself. "Are you quite through?" She asks in an incredulous voice. "We have work to do." She then shakes her head in an irritated way, and resumes examining the area.


----------



## Dalamar (Sep 26, 2002)

_Eh?_
Sildarin rises an eyebrow at Charlotte's comment but doesn't say anything back.

_Now was that weird or what?
*Not at all. She was referring to you speaking to me just a moment ago.*
I didn't know she could read minds.
*I don't think she can, but you talked with your mouth instead of your mind. And she has perfectly good hearing. And cute ears.*
Why didn't you say anything! I must've looked completely stupid!
*Don't yell at me, it's not my fault.*
You little..._


----------



## Zhure (Sep 27, 2002)

Charlotte listens closely and a dull roar can be heard. It appears as if something outside the pool was making enough noise to be audible through the water.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Sep 29, 2002)

VIctor suffocates a laugh hearing Sildarin's burst, then he speaks his mind: "It looks like something big is out there and maybe something else just entered the pool. Friends or enemies?"


----------



## novyet (Oct 1, 2002)

"Sildarin, you can be so cute, and yet so very, very odd." Looking back to the rest of the group, Ellie will say "Maybe we should prepare for the worst, just in case they aren't friendly."


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 1, 2002)

_See? Now they think I'm odd! And I was making progress.
*I thought you didn't want to get social.*
I don't.
*Then what does it matter if they think you're odd?*
... I don't know.
*Well, I know.*
And you're probably going to share this information with me, aren't you?
*Of course. You see, subconsciously you want to get social, but your conscious ego doesn't want you to feel loss when they either die or just plain dumb you.*
Did you make all that up yourself?
*Actually, I think I read it from some book. Or, more accurately, you did a couple of years back.*
Why am I not surprised?
*I honestly don't know.*
Because you're a rock, not a philosopher.
*Now you're insulting me again!*
Really? Wow, I didn't notice.
*Ha ha ha.*
Your own fault for doing it yourself all the time. One can listen to something only for so long before being affected.
*Let's leave this subject back, okay?*
Suits me.
*Good. Now get closer to Ellie so I can take a good look at her from above.*
No.
*Why not? I'll let you take a look too.*
No.
*You never want me to have any fun.*_


----------



## Zhure (Oct 1, 2002)

A wave of heated water rises out of the pool briefly, followed by another, in time to the booming sounds heard a few moments before, then the pool calms down to it's normally placid state.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 2, 2002)

"Those... Those are explosions!"
Sildarin backs away a few feet from the water's direction.


----------



## novyet (Oct 2, 2002)

"Ex..explosions?! What...what is going on out there?"


----------



## Zhure (Oct 6, 2002)

The water from the pool, which was always a bit warmer than it should've been, now is far hotter, as if some sort of superheated blast occured outside of the cavern. No further explosions are heard and the cavern goes back to being it's previous silent self.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 7, 2002)

"Time for a bit of investigating..."

Charlotte focuses her mental energies for a moment...

Manifests _AC I_ with Swim 60'.

She then mentally directs the construct to go through the water and go back to the surface.  She also gives it Doyle.

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


I also want it to set Doyle down on the surface somewhere before it dissipates, I don't know if it could do that or not.







_Go find out what is going on out there, and see if anyone is out there._ She mentally directs her psicrystal.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 8, 2002)

The construct picks up Doyle and dives down into the water, it's slippery aquatic form drifting rapidly from sight in the cooling liquid.

It only takes it a few seconds to clear the surface on the other side, swimming much faster than any of you or your companions would be able to do, then sets Doyle down on the lip of the pond outside the cavern, waiting for further instructions.

Meanwhile, Doyle reports back to Charlotte what it perceives: _"It's a huge mess out here, the snow is all melted in odd patches and the trees are smouldering. As far as I can detect there's nothing moving out here now, but there's stuff off in the far distance. That stupid construct needs to pick me up and move me where I can see better."_


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 9, 2002)

"What's going on over there?"

_What could possibly be so loud we'd hear it THROUGH the water...?_


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 9, 2002)

Sildarin, still upside down on the ceiling, goes closer to Charlotte and then descends to the cavern floor.
"What does he see...?"


----------



## novyet (Oct 11, 2002)

"Should we head back outside? Does Doyle think it's safe?"


----------



## Zhure (Oct 11, 2002)

_Doyle reports back he can see no movement from his position at the poolside._


----------



## novyet (Oct 15, 2002)

"Well we're not seeing anything here, so let's head topside."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 16, 2002)

Charlotte closes her eyes for a moment. "Doyle says that the snow is all melted in wierd patches, and the turees are smoldering... it sounds like something exploded up there, or was burned... there are also moving stuff in the distance, but Doyle can't see what they are.  There's nothing near the pool, though, so it should be safe to go up."

She nods in agreement as Ellie speaks. "I agree.  We should go up there, and see if we can get a clearer picture of what happened."


----------



## Zhure (Oct 16, 2002)

Ellie and Charlotte brave the water first. While it had been warm earlier, now it seems even hotter, whether from being inside the chilly still air of the caverns or whether from something else is hard to tell.

After swimming down briefly and then back out, the light seems far too bright, but that's probably from being underground for so long. Once your heads breach the surface, you can smell brimstone and something charred, like grain cooked too long. The trees around the grove are no longer afire but they clearly were not long ago. Doyle sits on the edge of the pool.

As he had reported, the snow is melted in large chunks, as if balls of fire and detonated within the grove. There's no sign of the nature priest from earlier. 

A dull roar, like the voices of a mob, can be heard from westward toward the main campus, and a similar sound can be heard southward, from the docks, although a lot fainter -- perhaps due to the distance.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 16, 2002)

Sildarin levitates higher, checking if he could see something from up there.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 16, 2002)

Rallyn finally drags his stumpy legs out of the water.  _I'm definately not made for swimming..._  And after looking around blinking for a few moments, he decides that figuring out what happened can wait until he is dry.

After ringing out his jacket he dries his hair with it, then rings it out again, waiting for Sildarin to call down what he sees..


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 17, 2002)

Charlotte stoops down and picks Doyle back up.  She then looks towards the main campus.

"Whatever it is, I don't like it... if whatever is making that noise did this, then we should hurry up and stop it!"

She then pauses, and looks southward.

"Hmm... the sound is coming from down there, too.  However, it doesn't sound as bad..."  

_I would say that we need to make a decision, and let the others decide.  But we are too divided right now.  We're just students... we don't even really have an idea of what is going on.  Someone must take charge... and if no one else is going to, then I will!_

"We should go to the campus!"

With that, Charlotte starts heading to the west, in the direction from where the sounds are coming from.

_I just hope that I made the right decision... and that the others follow.  If we don't have a leader, and some degree of cooperation, we won't get anywhere..._


----------



## novyet (Oct 17, 2002)

"Sounds like something major is going on at the school, I agree with Charlotte, let's head there first." Trying to keep pace with the more athletic Charlotte is a futile effort, but Ellie will try not to lag behind her too much.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 17, 2002)

Charlotte retrieves Doyle, waits for the others briefly, then makes an impromptu decision to go toward the main campus.

Ellie agrees with Charlottes decision and follows her, as does Rallyn, whose smaller legs have trouble keeping up.

Sildarin, still levitating, tries to get a better, eagle's-eye view of the situation and thus gets a grasp of what's happening far quicker than any of the others.

Sildarin can easily see at least a score of bands of brutish humanoids wandering about the once white hills of the Academy. They seem to be travelling in bands of 4 or so, each group is armed with axes and armored in fur-rimed leather. A few of the bands have students with them, literally in tow. The students are bound by their hands and seem to be escorted to some central location.

The docks cannot be clearly seen from here without rising much higher.

No one has apparently noticed you yet.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 17, 2002)

Sildarin descends down and sprints after Charlotte and Ellie.
After getting close enough that he doesn't have to shout, he speaks.
"Wait... there are half a dozen of groups of some humanoids. They... they seem to be capturing the students. And they're armed with axes."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 18, 2002)

Charlotte frowns, and slows down in response to the new information. "That will be a problem."

"However, many of the students are trained in magic, psionics, or the blade.  Certainly, if we can free at least some, they can help us free the others."

"It will be difficult to take out the first group, but so long as none of the other humanoids notice us, we should be okay... even if they are armed with axes."

Charlotte draws her rapier.

"Unless someone else has a better idea... let's continue on."

She resumes her previous pace in heading to the school, although carefully keeping watch for anything unusual.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 18, 2002)

Rallyn is stunned...  "But Serbanas...  The others..."

_What's happening??_

*Get a grip Rallyn, we can do this.*

Rallyn takes a hold of himself and nods at nothing imparticular, "You're right.  Let's go."

_I'll just increase the wind to pin some down and we'll take on only what we can handle.  As we don't have numbers or authority on our side, we'll cheat._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 18, 2002)

"I guess this kind of things isn't normal too? I thought Drell to be interesting, but not in this way." says Victor beginning to run after the bands.


----------



## novyet (Oct 18, 2002)

"Don't worry, about the numbers, we have to save the others. I'm sure that they can assist in rescuing more of them, just like Charlotte said. All we have to do, is get through a few of them first. The students can probably help with the rest." Sounding far more confident than she really is, Ellie draws her crossbow and continues after Charlotte.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 19, 2002)

"If you say so..."
Not nearly as confident as the others appear to be, Sildarin will follow silently the others. He also draws Serbanas' blade, seeing if the light it emits is very apparent.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 19, 2002)

Sildarin descends, apparently before he's noticed by any of the brutish humanoids and explains about the greataxe-wielding creatures he's seen wandering around in packs.

Ellie and Charlotte come to the conclusion that if they can overcome a few of the guards, the rest of the students should be able to assist in freeing the others.

Rallyn and Victor seem far less enthused.

Sildarin draws Serbanas's blade and its glow seems more muted than normal, as if it reflects it's wielder's mood perhaps? As soon as the blade leaves the scabbard it seems to lunge toward the south.

 In general, where does the group intend to go? What part of the campus? Or, if not the campus, to where are they headed.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 19, 2002)

"Sildarin," Charlotte says, turning to the quiet one. "Do you have an idea of where the nearest group of those things are, that have a group of students with them?"


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 19, 2002)

"I... I think it's that way..."
Sildarin points at the direction with his hand that isn't holding the sword.

OoC: Can I get a quick direction round-up? I've forgotten which direction anything lies.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 20, 2002)

North is the mountain "behind" the Academy, which is located on a plateau.
Currently you are at the grove on the eastern edge of the plateau.
Southward is the docks and the village, all about a mile down the slope from the Academy.

Not much time today. IRL game!

Greg


----------



## novyet (Oct 21, 2002)

"All right, you heard him, let's move!" Moving at a fast pace Ellie will take off in the direction Sildarin pointed to. Hopefully we can overpower them quickly...or else....Ellie thinks to herself, shuddering at the thought of what could happen.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 27, 2002)

Charlotte nods her agreement with Ellie, and heads off into the indicated direction.

"Here's the plan," She says as she goes. "It sounds like they're quite a bit bigger than us, and they outnumber us.  If we spread out and flank them, we might have a better chance."

She then looks pointedly at Sildarin, nearing him and speaking low enough so that only he can hear her. "...I don't know what you're capable of, Sildarin.  If you have any sort of spells that will help us take out those things that you saw, though, please use them to the best of your ability.  Hang back and use your spells."

She then resumes her volume so that the rest can hear. "Those with ranged weapons, use them once, then close on them with melee weaponry.  If you have only ranged weapons, then hang back and use them - but only shoot those not engaged with others, we don't want to be shooting each other and weakening ourselves."

_I hope that I know what I'm doing.  We only have one shot at this.  If we screw up, then we end up like the other students._

_But it won't end up like that.  We'll take them down, and free our fellow students.  Arm them with what we can, then free the rest._

Charlotte nods to herself, for no apparent reason.  She continues walking to their destination.


----------



## novyet (Oct 28, 2002)

"Right, then we'll start firing all at once initially. It might confuse them as to our numbers." Nodding gravely Ellie draws her crossbow, and prepares to fire with all the others. After the intial volley she will continue to attack at range with a mix of her psionics and crossbow.


----------



## Zhure (Oct 28, 2002)

The group lays out a tentative plan, to seek the closest group of humanoids who have captured students and to ambush them. As Sildarin points out, the closest group is about a hundred yards due westward and it seems relatively isolated. 

There are four of the humanoids and they are leading a group of three students. The humanoids, upon closer inspection, are orcs. Not half-orcs as is Serbanas, but pure-blooded orcs. Each one is wearing studded leather armor and carrying a great-axe.

Two of the students aren't ones you recognize. By appearances, both are probably first year students; their unfamiliarity to the group coupled with their lack of poise make that obvious. The third student is one who has been around a few years, a young man in Drell on an Imperial Marines scholarship named Palasant. 

Palasant is rumored to have studied esoteric fighting styles in the far south of the empire and came to Drell to record his knowledge for posterity. If that's true, it doesn't bode well for what happened, for Palasant appears very disheveled. A large scabbard on his back is empty and he seems wounded.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 29, 2002)

Sildarin just nods after Charlotte instructs him.

_Spells she calls them. She doesn't fully understand her own potential.
*Women's logic.*
For once, I think I agree with you._

Before the group starts their attack, Sildarin will try to get to the opposite side of the orcs. When the attack starts he'll try to pull attention to himself and take total defense.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 30, 2002)

"They got _Palasant_!?"  Rallyn exclaims under his breath.  _Not good, that guy was showing the Guard almost as much as Serbanas, either they work really well in numbers or there is a big cheese around here we do *not* want to meet._

Rallyn tightens his grip on his short spear and whispers, "Careful guys.  If they took him alive, the people they work for have some real skill."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 30, 2002)

_Hmm... did I just mess up and imply that Sildarin is a mage?_

_...yes.  I'll have to remember to keep that straight..._

_However, that's not important right now.  He knew what I meant.  Hopefully now he won't do anything stupid, like draw attention to himself..._

Charlotte grips her rapier slightly tighter. "Good point, Rallyn.  However, they might have gotten them all by surprise, at which point they were at a disadvantage.  We are on the offensive now, and they will be the ones who are surprised."

_No shield... no armor.  My blade.  And an ever-lessening supply of mental strength... the odds are against me in this one.  I don't have ranged weaponry.  I'm going to have to get in hand-to-hand fast.  Hopefully my speed will make up for lack of strength, here..._

_Well, I can do a little bit, at least... not much, but it might give me a needed edge..._

Manifests _Lesser Natural Armor_ [+1 to AC; AC 13].

Manifests _Lesser Metaphysical Weapon_ [+1 atk/dmg; +5 atk, 1d6+1 dmg], on her rapier.

Manifests _Combat Precognition_ [+1 to AC; AC 14].

"Let's go." Charlotte says.  "Flank them, then fire one volley of missile weapons.  Then charge."

By my count, I have 3 PP left... I used 1 for the construct at the place we broke into, 1 for the construct I just recently used, 2 for the powers I just used.  1 for the construct I used in the first part of the cavern.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 1, 2002)

Update tomorrow, giving everyone one more chance to chime in before the fight. Go ahead and roll your initiatives. I have actions for Rallyn, Charlotte and Sildarin.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 2, 2002)

Charlotte sneaks back a bit and manifests a few powers in preparation for the battle. She moves far enough back so she hopefully won't be noticed.

Rallyn readies his spear and worms a bit closer. Because of his shorter height, he adjusts his range from the humanoids so his charge will terminate about the same time as Charlotte's. As Rallyn closes he gets a better view of the four humanoids. All of them are full blooded orcs, with some kind of red hand symbol on their chests and upper arms. All four of them look as if they've been in a few scuffles. One has his arm in a cast and is gingerly holding his two-handed axe.

Sildarin sneaks to the other side of the orcs and as he does so, he sees Palasant look directlyat him and wink.

 Initiatives and a Move Silent roll for Sildarin (give yourself +4 for the levitate as a synergy in this instance).


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 2, 2002)

Init 14, MS 22 (+4 Dex, +4 levitate, 14 rolled).

Quite shocked that he was spotted, Sildarin stops for a moment on his tracks. Not wanting to alert the orcs, he doesn't dare missive to the rest that their presence is known.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 2, 2002)

Init 16 (14+2)

"Now or never." Charlotte mutters beneath her breath.

Once done manifesting, Charlotte will charge at the closest orc, her rapier out and ready to take them out.

_This is a bad idea..._

_Should've thought of that earlier... committed now, no going back.  Forward!_


----------



## Zhure (Nov 3, 2002)

Sildarin sneaks to the other side of the orc band and they don't seem to hear him. Using a combination of his native stealth and the levitation, Sildarin doesn't hardly make any noise, either.

Sildarin does find it odd that Palasant looked toward his location, but rumors around the Academy have said that while Palasant was in the far southlands, he learned many esoteric mental disciplines, and that maybe one of them gave him some special divining insight. 

Palasant seems to be make curious stretching movements, as if he's limbering up subtly, tensing and flexing his muscles.

_Slith, speaking mentally to Sildarin, observes, "His muscles aren't normal. He's too bulky for a human. I bet the women love his muscles...._

Charlotte braces for the rush into combat and can see talons extend from the hand of Palasant. The orc band sees a blue light flare around Palasant's hands and step back aghast!

still waiting for Rallyn, Ellie and Victor


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2002)

Init = 10 (roll 10 + 0 mod)

Rallyn maneuvers in from the north as Charlotte and Sildarin come from the south.  He concentrates for a moment and the air in front of him invisibly hardens and becomes tangible to the touch, he wills it forward and bends it aside to try and push two orcs east.

Rallyn manifests Control Air and bumps the wind speed up by 30 mph starting a little to the east of Palasant and going east.  If there is a light wind today (1-10 mph), the orcs must make Fortitude saves (DC 15), or be unable to move against the wind, though they can move across or with it.  If there is a strong wind (21+ mph) today, ranged attacks within the band of wind moving east will become impossible and the orcs must make a Fortitude save (DC 18) or be knocked prone, if they succeed, they may not move against the wind but can move with or across it.  If it is absolutely still, at the moment, it may kick up dust or have no effect depending on the terrain.


----------



## novyet (Nov 4, 2002)

Init 12 (Roll 11 + 1 Dexterity)

As she closes on the orcs, Ellie will unleash a blast mental energy, and attempt to cripple one of the orcs with pain.

OOC ---> Inflict Pain at the nearest orc, 3d6, will half if successful.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 4, 2002)

Charlotte 16
Sildarin 14
Ellie 12
Rallyn 10 
Palasant ?


Charlotte charges in with a lunge, startling the orcs and skewering the one standing closest to Palasant and the other two students.

 Roll to hit and damage please.

Sildarin, from the far side of the orcs, with Serbanas's blade drawn, moves in, mirroring Charlotte's attack from the other side.

 Roll to hit and damage please. I know the plan was missile weapons for the initial volley; you can clarify that if you want to do it differently.

Ellie sends out a blast of mental energy against the already injured orc, which crumples to the ground in a heap.

Rallyn manifests Control Wind, driving the frigid north wind even harder toward the group as well as the orc band. The blast of wind splits down through the middle of the orcs separating two of them from Palasant, the other two captured students and the bulk of your attacking force.

Palasant takes advantage of the distractions and attacks and turns to strike the one remaining orc near him. Using both hands, he claws and rakes past the creature's guard, leaving furrows of blood. The orc appears wounded but doesn't stagger or fall.

 Next round and clarifications; that was a partial surprise round, orcs will go after the group.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2002)

Rallyn raises his hands to help him picture in his mind's eye the wind as it howls forth from the clouds.  Straining to keep up the pressure his jaw clenches and his fingers curl into claws.

Rallyn either maintains concentration on the _control air_ if it looks like it is succeeding at holding the second two orcs at bay, or moves to try his spear if the force their way into the wind.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 6, 2002)

Attack: 22 (17+5)

Damage: 7 (6+1)

"Alright, we've lost surprise!" Charlotte calls out. "Everybody else, down into melee, unless you're busy with something productive!"


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 6, 2002)

Attack roll 14, mods +4, total 18
Damage roll 2, +1 Str, total 3

Done with his attack, Sildarin takes a defensive stance and instead of attacking tries to keep attacks away. He's hoping that Serbanas's glowing blade will draw attention to him and thus make everybody else's job easier.

Well, I just noticed Sildarin doesn't have any ranged weaponry. How dumb is that of me?


----------



## Zhure (Nov 6, 2002)

Charlotte 16
Sildarin 14
Ellie 12
Rallyn 10 
Palasant ?
Orcs ?


Charlotte's rapier pierces the chest of of the unwounded orc. It staggers back, but apparently no vital point was hit.

Sildarin, wielding the magical blade of Serbanas, stabs viciously at the other orc near Palasant and carves a bloody 'V' across the creature's chest. For some reason, this rapier twitches as you strike, almost more a slashing than a piercing weapon. It's ungainly feeling quickly passes and it fits comfortably in Sildarin's grip. Coupled with Charlotte's strike, this downs the creature.

Rallyn's wall of wind keeps one of the two remaining orcs at bay but the other one manages to push it's way forward, it's mouth frothing with [r]rage[/i]. Palasant reaches forward to tries to claw this one, but it sidesteps him easily.

 waiting for Ellie in this round, then the two orcs remaining react.


----------



## novyet (Nov 6, 2002)

Ellie will now level her crossbow at the nearest orc and fire, stopping to reload afterwards.

OOC ---> I'm still having board troubles, my apologies.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 8, 2002)

It's ok, novyet, sometimes I have board troubles, too.


Charlotte 16
Sildarin 14
Ellie 12
Rallyn 10 
Palasant ?
Orcs ?

Rolled for Ellie, hit AC 19, 1 point damage with the heavy crossbow.



The orc coming through Rallyn's wind wall takes a nick from Ellie's fired crossbow. Its rage-filled eyes glare briefly at Ellie, then settle on Sildarin. The huge axe in its hand looks even larger as it gets this close.

It swings wildly, but the lack of technique doesn't keep it from bowling right through Sildarin's guard.

 almost critted, but did 7 points damage (minimum) to Sildarin.

Next round, no new participants. One marginally wounded orc attacking Sildarin, one held on the other side.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 8, 2002)

Rallyn maintains his wall of wind waiting for the other orcs to fall.  Mentally, he prepares himself to do battle with it when he is the last standing.

If all the other orcs are dead before Rallyn's turn on the init scale, Rallyn will cease concentrating on the _control air_ and move to engage the last orc in melee.  If other orcs are still fighting, he will continue to maintain the wall to keep the one orc at bay while the others deal with the other orcs.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 9, 2002)

Sildarin grimaces in pain and changes tactics. He takes a swing at the orc Attack roll 6, mods +4, total 10


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 9, 2002)

Charlotte quickly moves to the nearest orc and sticks him with her rapier.

Attack: 16 (11+5)

Damage: 3 (2+1)


----------



## Zhure (Nov 11, 2002)

Charlotte 16
Sildarin 14
Ellie 12
Rallyn 10 
Palasant ?
Orcs ?

Acting for Ellie, she reloads her heavy crossbow.


Charlotte stabs the orc, again drawing blood, but it appears to be _raging_ and hardly notices the scratch.

Sildarin misses, even wielding the magical sword of Serbanas.

Rallyn maintains his concentration on the wall of air, driving the other orc back.

Palasant again swipes at the creature with his taloned hands. He draws more blood, but the beast doesn't seem to mind.

Once more the orc on this side of the wall swings at Sildarin, carving a vicious gouge across his chest.

 hit AC 17, 10 points damage

 next round actions please. This one looks badly wounded.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 11, 2002)

_Just a little longer...  Last thing we need is him cleaving that giant axe through us while the others are doing the same.  --Wait!  Ungg..._

Rallyn almost loses concentration as he has an idea and calls out to the unarmed Palasant, "Palasant!  Can you use my spear?"

Keep driving the orc back until my turn.  If Palasant indicates he can or wants to wield the spear rather than fight unarmed, toss him the spear.  If the orc in the windwall is the last one alive, drop it and go get him, unarmed if the spear is in Palasant's hands.  If they are still widdling away at the other orcs, keep it up.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 11, 2002)

Down to 0! Do temp HP keep me from being disabled? This action is presuming so.

Sildarin takes a step back and manifests _vigor_ on himself to stay alive.


----------



## novyet (Nov 12, 2002)

"Sildarin!" Shaking with rage, Ellie lashes out mentally at the orc who attacked Sildarin. 

Manifesting Inflict Pain, 5+3+6=14 Will Save for half. 

My login issue seems to be resolved, so I'm sorry for the hassle Zhure.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 13, 2002)

_Sildarin isn't doing so well... we need to finish this quickly..._

With determination flashing in her eyes, Charlotte slashes the orc with her rapier.

Attack: 21 (16+5)

Damage: 5 (4+1)


----------



## Zhure (Nov 13, 2002)

Charlotte 16
Sildarin 14
Ellie 12
Rallyn 10 
Palasant ?
Orcs ?



Charlotte slashes the orc on this side of the wind wall, killing him outright in one swooping blow.

Sildarin steps back from the felled creature and manifests _vigor_ on himself.

 My understanding is that those temporary hit points are treated as hit points for virtually all purposes, so you're not _staggered_ anymore, but you will lose one hit point for taking a standard action while staggered. I'd also suggest the temporary hit points will make you no longer require a stabilization check. I'm not certain about the stabilization check, but that is the more generous interpretation.

Any disagreements we can hash out in the OOC thread.

Ellie turns the power of her mind on the creature on the other side of the wind wall. It staggers backwards under her mental onslaught.

 No problem with the log-ins, novyet. Glad it's fixed.

Rallyn offers his weapon to Palasant...

"No thanks, my friend, I'll do better unarmed!" Palasant leaps forward through the dropped wall and slashes viciously at this orc, again drawing huge gouts of blood. It staggers back from this attack, looking as if it is deciding that it may be in trouble, when Rallyn reaches past it's guard with his spear and ends the creature's life with a sickening thud.

 Rolled for Rallyn, to move things along.

Palasant closes his eyes and looks as if his wounds are getting better before your eyes.

Sildarin looks pale and wan. This fight has definitely caused him great harm. Only his strength of will is keeping him on his feet.

 2000 experience for all who participated. That fight could've ended anyone's life with a critical. (I'm not keeping track, so let me know if anyone is close to leveling.)

The orcs' obvious gear: 4 chain shirts, 4 great axes.

 Edit to fix the staggered section.

Note: Sildarin will still take 1 point of damage, just no concentration check. When the temporary hit points go away he's in for unconsciousness.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 14, 2002)

"Alright." Charlotte says, "We've gotten rid of the orcs.  Search them, take everything..."

As she speaks, she takes one of the chain shirts and puts it on.

She then looks over the students, then proceeds to unbind them (if possible - if they are wearing shackles or manacles, then she will search the orcs for keys or other item that seems like it would unlock the binding items).

"Are there any of you who can use a greataxe?  Any of you trained in the arts of magic or psionics?"

She then moves to Sildarin. "You look like you could use some assistance... unfortunately, I can't help you."

She once again looks to the students.

"If there are any healers among you, Sildarin could use their assistance."

She continues, but with a different, commanding tone.

"We have managed to free you.  Now, we ask for your help in return - we ask that you help us free the others.  If you run, you will be found - there can be no escape... after all, we are on an island.  But if we stick together, work together, and fight against the forces that are at work here and taking our fellow students away from us, then we may prevail and stop whoever is doing this... and, possibly, find out how and why."


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 14, 2002)

_Talk about rising to the occasion...  It's a good thing Charlotte is so focused.  If I stop for a minute to think what's really happening, I'll end up like Sildarin._

After Charlotte finishes her pep talk Rallyn straightens.  _That's my cue..._  Rallyn grabs his spear and stands at attention doing his best imitation of a confident guardsman despite the shabby state of his attire.

_No fear here.   Just a stiff upper lip full of terror._


----------



## Zhure (Nov 14, 2002)

Charlotte dons a bloody chain shirt as she organizes a search of the bodies. The chain shirt is ill-fitting and stinks of unwashed nonhumans, as well as having a briny musk to it. Charlotte notes some of the links are rusted.

The orcs are all carrying imperial gold standard coins. Each orc has exactly fifteen pieces. Along with that, they all have a few bits of carved whalebone in the same pouches.

Charlotte then cuts the leather thongs binding the other two students using one of the orc's axes. Other than Palasant, the two are young students, first-year children, probably neither is over thirteen years old. Neither is known to you.

One (the girl) looks determined and scared, the other is a small boy, who obviously isn't holding back tears well.

"My name is Lehsa," says the girl, in a high quavering voice. 
"This is my brother T'or." She then glances at Palasant. "T'or has some healing skill, but he's too young to use it, papa said."

Palasant intercedes, raising a hand. "Lehsa means T'or is an empathic healer. He can take your hurts into himself. I'm certain he will do so to a small degree to help Sildarin out."

When Rallyn snaps to a salute, Palasant does likewise for just a moment, then looks around sheepishly.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 14, 2002)

Rallyn looks around and decides that for the present, defense is preferrable to offense, and also shrugs into a chain shirt.

"Blech..  What did they do?  _Swim_ ashore?"

Rallyn looks over the others, then turns to Charlotte quietly.  "Sildarin looks like he's about to fall over.  Perhaps we should let him rest for a while before we attempt to tackle any more orcs.  While Palasant will be a great aid I'm sure, the other two are even less trained than I am."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 14, 2002)

Sildarin tries to get a grip on himself but fails miserably, looking as bad as before.

"Unless you have a way to... heal yourself after taking my pain, T'or... I don't want you to... do it. I *cough* can keep going like... this for a while if... I don't get hit more..."

_Just great! Yes, I'm stupid and now they are all pampering me. Not at all what I wanted.
*It's your own fault, nobody told you to try get the attention of the orc.*
That was the only way I could help. I can suffer, but to see others do that is not for me.
*And then you deny the boy from healing you! How foolish is that!*
I told y...
*Ya, ya ya. 'I don't want people to suffer, blah blah blah'. Change the record, okay.*_


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 15, 2002)

Charlotte nods in acknowledgement of the two children.  She then looks to Palasant and the others in her group.

"I think we have done all we can for now.  We need to rest.  Sildarin must be taken care of, we have used much of our energy, and we need to recuperate and think."

"I want you, Palasant, to go with Sildarin, Lehsa, and T'or, to a cave we came from a ways back.  Sildarin will be able to lead you there.  Rest, gather up your strength, and tell Sildarin of all that you know concerning these orcs, and how and when the attack happened."

She then examines the gold found on the bodies. "Fifteen pieces, exactly, on each one... something is going on here.  These orcs were more than likely paid to do this.  Who would do so, however, remains unknown."

"Anyone who feels they cannot go on, return with Palasant and Sildarin to the cave.  I want to take a quick look at the surrounding countryside, possibly get an idea of where the orcs are heading.  We probably won't attack them again, but we need to figure out what their motives for taking the students are.  Once we get enough information, we'll head back to the cave and rest... and plan."

_To run away while others yet suffer... it just seems wrong somehow.  Yet we can't do anymore.  Sildarin is injured, we have two children on our hands, and we are using our energies a little too fast for my tastes.  All we can do is see where the orcs are going, plan an attack, or raid, or something, and work forward from there..._


----------



## Zhure (Nov 15, 2002)

Palasant replies to Rallyn: "I was down by the port earlier, and it looks as if they rowed ashore. I saw a lot of longboats down there... I didn't count how many, but there'd be dozens."

Turning to T'or, he says, "I know your father said you're too young to use your healing abilities, but I'm sure your father would want you to save this young man's life. Sildarin risked his life for yours. It's the honorable thing to do."

Lesha looks a little angry at Palasant's words for some reason.

Palasant listens to Charlotte's plan and nods as if he concurs. "That's an excellent strategem. I wish I could go with you to scout, but the children need someone to guard them."

T'or shyly approaches Sildarin. "Can I look at your wound, mister?"

After briefly examing Sildarin's wound, T'or nods with far more wisdom than such a young man should have and places his small, soft hands around the injury.

As warmth flows across Sildarin, T'or leans over as if he has a stitch in his side, or a stomach cramp. He leans down for a moment, then straightens up and takes a deep breath. "It'll be ok now."

 healed 8 points to Sildarin 


Palasant then scoops up both T'or and Lesha in his arms and nods to Sildarin. "They are both tired. We should have them rest."

 Need to know where Charlotte wants to begin scouting.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 15, 2002)

Sildarin's breathing eases noticeably as T'or lays his hands on the wound.
"Let me now... return the favor."
Sildarin rests his own hand on T'or and manifests _empathic transfer_, bringing forth fresh flowers that cover T'or and then disappear, accompanied by the whispering of the wind. Up to 12 points of healing, to get rid of the temp HP
"Better?"

"Anybody... anybody else in... need of healing..."
If others express their interest in being healed, Sildarin manifests _vigor_ to take the damage, followed by _empathic transfer_ for the actual healing. I can repeat this up to 8 times, then I only have 1 pp left.


----------



## novyet (Nov 20, 2002)

"Will you two be okay taking care of the children? I'll help Charlotte scout ahead."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 20, 2002)

Palasant asks for directions, or for someone to lead him and the two children to this "cave."

Sildarin doesn't need to manifest Empathic Transfer, T'or seems completely healed.

Still need to know where Charlotte (and now Ellie) are going to scout.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 20, 2002)

Rallyn looks to Sildarin, "Would you please take Palasant and the children back to the cave?  Find Victor and rest up a little.  Ellie, Charlotte, and I will come find you after we've had a look-see."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 20, 2002)

Sildarin nods.
"Will you... come with me..."

He then heads back to the lake under which the cave was. He checks every once in a while that the three are still following him.

Nobody wanted healing it seems


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 21, 2002)

Charlotte is going to head towards the school a little ways, getting in view of the school and looking around.  If she can't do that without being seen by orcs, then she will shadow the orcs for around a half-mile.  If she finds anything of interest before she reaches that distance, then she will turn back and head to the cave.

Once the half-mile mark is reached after shadowing the orcs, Charlotte will return to the cave.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 21, 2002)

_Sildarin and Palasant_
Palasant follows Sildarin to the grove, carrying the two youngsters. It seems incongruous, him carrying them, since he's only a foot taller than Lehsa.

When Palasant hears about the water entrance, he appears but looks askance at the water. He sets Lehsa and T'or down.

"Wait here for me," he says to the children, then dives into the water without ceremony.

A quick splash later and he resurfaces, gesturing for them to come to him in the water. "It looks clear." Lehsa seems reluctant to get wet, but is less stubborn after Palasant splashes her with the water, proving it's warm.

Once inside the underground caverns, you find Sh'ar near the entrance to the pool, attended by the others left behind earlier. He is conscious now, but is reclined against a wall.

"Victor went off exploring," Sh'ar says.

_ Rallyn, Ellie, and Charlotte_

The three companions creep around as best as possible, trying not to become noticed by any of the orcs. As they get closer to the core of the school, it's obvious there are hardly any students around. The few that can be seen (from a distance) are all being held much as Palasant, Lehsa and T'or were.

All of the groups now seem to be headed toward the town, southward, toward where the docks are.

A few wandering patrols are obvious, but they seem a bit slipshod, as if they don't feel threatened.


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 21, 2002)

A smile forms on Sildarin's face when he sees Sh'ar.
"Good to see... that your up again."

After making sure that Palasant and the kids are okay, Sildarin heads for a corner and rests his back against the wall. He sits down and closes his eyes.
Even though his body has almost completely recovered from wounds, his mind is still in a small chaos.


----------



## novyet (Nov 22, 2002)

"So someone pays these orcs to attack, and capture the students, but to what end? It's obvious the orcs don't feel at risk at all. This just doesn't add up yet. What are we missing?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 23, 2002)

_In the meantime..._ 

While his new friends investigate on what's happening on the surface, Victor tries to solve some of the cave misteries. After securing Sh'ar is safe with Kith, Keith and Arana, he goes back to what seems the only way out of the cave, the doorway where Kith detected alteration magic. Previously they only threw a coin through it, and it seemed to scatter down a passage. he wants to find out if the magic is harmful, and if Yodwin and Cole went there.
_Sh'ar needs medical assistance; I need to find a way to take him out of here, and soon!_


----------



## Zhure (Nov 23, 2002)

*Victor*

After watching Sh'ar for a time, it's obvious he will recover on his own, though it may take time. Apparently the poison used on him sapped his strength and fortitude. Victor estimates someone other than a dwarf might have been killed by the insinuative.

While waiting for the group to return, Victor investigates the northernmost egress from the pool chamber. The archway has a few faint runes carved above the door, but whatever they were is no longer obvious as they have faded to illegibility. The tunnel slopes downward at a very steep forty-five degree angle.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 23, 2002)

*Sildarin*

Sildarin tries to rest and recuperate a little bit, as he was recently heavily taxed. Palasant is in a quiet conversation with Lehsa and T'or is sleeping at Palasant's feet.

Sh'ar is aware Sildarin is resting and doesn't try to hold a conversation, though he seems happy to see him again.

As Sildarin drifts off into a meditative trance, he feels... odd.

 All of Sildarin's power points are restored as if he had rested 8 hours.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 23, 2002)

*Ellie, Rallyn, Charlotte*

The three who are shadowing the orcs find nothing of great import within the half-mile distance they've set for themselves.

_Rallyn's more sensitive nose picks up the scent of burning buildings, most likely coming from the small town down hill._


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 23, 2002)

"I agree, Ellie, it just doesn't seem to add up." Charlotte says as they reach the half-mile point.

"Nothing does.  Why are the orcs capturing students?  It seems like that was their purpose, but I don't think we'll be able to figure out 'why' until we find out more."

"However, that would take more following, and I don't think we're ready to do that." She sighs. "As for the orcs not feeling threatened... well, look at us.  We only managed to take them down because we surprised them, and had a plan.  The other students weren't so lucky."


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 23, 2002)

_What the...
*Oh, that was me. Hope it didn't smell very bad.*
Eh... No, that's not it. My psionic reservoire is completely restored with merely closing my eyes.
*Ah... Then I didn't do anything and didn't say what I just said.*
Yes, yes. I need to talk to Sh'ar.
*What? You haven't talked to me for a long time and then you just tell me you're going to talk with that overgrown dwarf?*
I wasn't going to bother you at all, it just slipped.
*And you think that is better?! Sheesh...*_

Sildarin gets up and moves next to Sh'ar.
"What... is this place... really? I just barely closed my eyes... and my psionic energies were recharged."


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 24, 2002)

"Oh lord..."

Rallyn stumbles as a vision of terror comes to him unbidden.   The people being escorted down to the town screaming as they are boarded up inside houses and set ablaze.

He shakes it from his head, "No, they wouldn't..."  _They're just firing the grain stores or some such, that's all.  They want the people alive...  Yes, that's it.  Else why capture them._

Rallyn checks the horizon for plumes of black smoke.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 25, 2002)

*Ellie, Rallyn, Charlotte*

Rallyn scours the horizon for signs of fire. After a few moments in the still-early morning sunlight, he can see a few scattered wisps of dark smoke. While they _could_ be cookfires set by the townsfolk to stave off Drell's chill winter, some of the small columns are too full to come from any normal chimney.

There's no smell of any burnt flesh.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 25, 2002)

*Sildarin*

 I should point out that Sh'ar is now a normal-sized dwarf.

Sildarin approaches Sh'ar and asks him a few pointed questions.

Sh'ar tiredly looks up with a wan smile. "This is a focusing chamber... surely you knew that?"

After it becomes apparent Sildarin doesn't know what that is, Sh'ar continues. "Truly I have slumbered a long time. In ancient days, a powerful psion could invest some of his essence into room or natural cave, or even a clearing in the woods (though those tend to change to rapidly to be terribly practical).

"A focusing chamber can be used once per day to recharge one's psyche. In most cases, it will only recharge a small amount."


----------



## Zhure (Nov 25, 2002)

*Addendum*

_Sildarin's untrained Knowledge (Psionics) check won't be sufficient to identify a_ focussing chamber_. Perhaps one of the others might._


----------



## Dalamar (Nov 25, 2002)

"I'm not really well versed in the history and theory of psionics..."
Sildarin thinks for a while as he looks around the chamber.

"Say... who put the arbalest up the tunner?"


----------



## Zhure (Nov 26, 2002)

Sh'ar replies: "I do not know. I've never seen one like it. In my day there were crossbows, but none so large."

Arbalests are relatively new in the Empire, although light, hand, and repeating crossbows and _gastrophetes_ have been around for centuries.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 26, 2002)

Charlotte's face becomes very grim and very solemn.

"There's nothing we can do here." She says quietly. "Rallyn... I know how you feel.  But there are only so many of us.  We can't do much.  Not only are there only a few of us, but we are weakened... and the orcs will probably leave by the time we are ready to try again..."

_Why does this have to be so hard?  I finally get into Drell, and then what happens?  The Nine Planes happen, that's what._

"...even if we could go down there, and had a chance of surviving, the others are at the cave.  We have no plan.  If we go down there, we'll get caught."

_We can't go down.  Yet if we don't, what are we letting happen?  What will we be allowing?  But what will we accomplish if we ourselves get captured?_

"...there is no easy answer here, my friends.  But I think that, for now, the best thing to do is go back to the cave and rest, and then try to come up with what we're going to do.  Perhaps Victor and the others have found something..."


----------



## novyet (Nov 26, 2002)

"Yes, that's......what we should...what we should do...." Ellie sinks to her knees despairingly, then after a couple of minutes regains her composure. "Come on, let's just...let's just get out of here, before they capture us as well."


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 26, 2002)

"............"

Rallyn kicks a stone loose and spits on the ground in disgust before following Charlotte and Ellie back.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 27, 2002)

Meanwhile Victor checks if he can safely descend the tunnel or if the tunnel floor is too slippery and he would need a rope or something to climb back. If he is convinced there's no danger, he will venture down the tunnel, careful for noises or other changes in the air.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 27, 2002)

"..."

_I want to tell them that I feel the same way... that I, too, don't want to turn away.  That I want to go help those down there, no matter what the odds are._

_But we can't.  Someone has to look at this coldly, rationally... and I guess that has, somehow, fallen to me.  I don't like that.  I don't want to have to do this... I don't want to have to be the "bad guy" here._

_...I can't handle this.  I can for now... I'm so tired of all of this, though.  Mystery after mystery, combat... and more mysteries._

_We will solve all of them eventually.  But I need some emotional support... otherwise, I'm going to collapse._

"..."

_Damn it!  Why am I so weak?  I can do this now... but I might not be able to tomorrow.  How long can I rationalize us_ not _going down there?  Why shouldn't we?  We must do all that we can... but if we do, we all will fall to the orcs._

_Like I told Ellie and Rallyn, we can only go back to the cave and think, and rest.  After that, then maybe I will know what to do..._


----------



## Zhure (Nov 27, 2002)

*Charlotte, Ellie, & Rallyn*

The trio are clearly disgusted by what they have seen and their self-admitted inability to deal with it. The orcs appear to be far too numerous and strong to be dealt with.

Together they sneak back to the grotto. 

 All three please roll a Spot and a Listen Check


----------



## Zhure (Nov 27, 2002)

*Victor*

Looking at the dark receading hallway before him, Victor estimates there's little chance he can climb down it. Even planting one hand on the wall and tentatively touching one foot upon the floor he still almost slides down it. That floor feels through his shoe as if it's made of something far slipperier than glass or ice.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 27, 2002)

OOC: I'm assuming my searches happen while the others are fighting with the orcs. Please tell me if I'm wrong and I'll edit this post.

_Mmm I can't go down blindly, I don't even know if there's a way back. I'd need a rope or something...Wait, Maerath had a rope! I should go back and ask him about that._

Victor comes back to the room where he left the others and Sh'ar, asks Maerath about his rope, and picks some piece of the arbalest to secure it, as a sort of grappling hook.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 27, 2002)

*Victor*

 Correct, this is out of phase, time-wise. We'll try to sync it up fairly soon.

Victor manages to wedge the smashed arbalest into the chamber above the sloped passage and lowers the borrowed rope tentatively down into the darkness.

Like his shod foot did, it shoots off as if the passage offers no resistance whatsoever. It lays dangling out past the edge of his vision....


----------



## Lichtenhart (Nov 27, 2002)

Vic slips another copper coin down the passage, this time trying to guess its lenght with the sound. Then he takes one of the lantern of the party, secures it to his belt and tries to slip slowly down the tunnel grabbing the rope with a hand and his crossbow with the other.

_There we go. It seems this passage was to be used as a slide. I only hope there's nothing hungry waiting for me at the end._


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 27, 2002)

_Goat-loving sons of cockatrice...  We're gonna find Serbanas, and round up the guard, and grab Palasant, and we're gonna make those pig-faced cow udders wish they'd never been born..._

Spot 5 (4 roll +1 mod), Listen 15 (12 roll + 3 mod)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 28, 2002)

Spot: 18+1=*19*

Listen: 11+1=*12*

_Keith might know what to do... he might be able to figure out what's going on better than I can..._


----------



## Zhure (Nov 29, 2002)

*Victor*

Victor drops a small copper coin down the shaft. Again it shoots out of sight quickly, almost as fast as if it were falling straight down.

Listen check please

Victor slips and slides down the length of the rope, all fifty feet. The floor is almost unnavigably slippery. Even with the rope it's more a controlled fall then a climb for Victor. At the edge of the rope, the sloped passage continues past his vision, apparently with no change.


----------



## Zhure (Nov 29, 2002)

*Charlotte, Ellie, & Rallyn*

Charlotte sees a glimmer of light on the mountainside that extends northward over the campus of Drell. She stops for a moment and stares more intently and an orc is visible, apparently trying to sneak through the underbrush. This orc is wearing black leather and carrying an orcish short composite bow, a lethal medium-range weapon.

 The orcish composite bow is a horn and steel composite bow identical to a Mighty Bow +2. They are almost always used by snipers.

At almost the same moment, Rallyn _thinks_ he hears a rustle in the nearby underbrush but he isn't certain and cannot pinpoint it.


----------



## novyet (Dec 3, 2002)

"What's going on? Are there more?"

Listen: 3 (3 + 0) Spot: 6 (6 + 0)


----------



## Zhure (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: Charlotte, Ellie, & Rallyn*

Still need a Listen and Spot check from Ellie. Charlotte has definitely seen something and Rallyn believes he has heard something.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 3, 2002)

[OOC: oops I forgot the boards problems ate my last post. Victor just need to know if the tunnel is much longer than the rope to decide what to do.]

Listen: 18+8=26


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 3, 2002)

Sildarin appears confused.
"I thought you were guarding the passageway? How did, whoever it was that put the arbalest there, get past you?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 4, 2002)

"I don't know," Charlotte says, "but I can see an orc.  Different from the ones we were up against before... it looks like this one is a sniper.  Got a shortbow, dressed in black, moving through the undergrowth."


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 4, 2002)

"Does he see us?  We should take cover incase there are more we don't see..."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 4, 2002)

*Victor*

Reaching the end of the rope, Victor carefully balances deep within the darkness. The tunnel is unchanged and goes forward past the extent of his vision.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 4, 2002)

*Charlotte, Ellie, & Rallyn*

Whatever faint noise Rallyn heard before isn't there now. The wooded copse near the grove is dead silent.

The three stand near the edge of a well-traveled path that leads from the main campus to the grove. It's similar to a wide deer path, more than a man-made road, although it is obvious the shrubbery has been tended neatly.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 4, 2002)

*Sildarin*

Sh'ar listens to Sildarin's questions stoicly.

"I have been in these tunnels for far longer than I originally expected. To help avoid aging and the side effects, I have been under the effect of a powerful psionic ability. While it greatly enhances my lifespan, while I am using the power my senses are dulled quite a bit. 

"It's possible some very stealthy man snuck by while I was in this state of suspension. A normal man I would probably have seen."


----------



## novyet (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: Charlotte, Ellie, & Rallyn*

"It's quiet on this path, you could almost forget what's happening. Almost." Continuing on, Ellie will move down the path. 

OOC ---> Missed the call for the checks above, I posted them, but they wouldn't have done any good anyway. The dice are against me recently.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 4, 2002)

_Now what should I do? Go back? No, we need to find a way out of here. Besides, there are people I can call friends up there. If I don't come back, they will surely wait for me. I have to trust them. And show courage."_

Victor leaves the rope and let himself slide down the tunnel, protecting the lantern.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 5, 2002)

*Victor*

Victor's journey is swift and other than the pounding in his chest, painless.

The tunnel shoots down rapidly, and is as slippery as initially he feared. As soon as Victor releases the rope there's nothing holding him back and he races downward, almost as fast as he could if he fell.

The descent isn't completely uncontrolled. For some reason, Victor doesn't tumble out of control. The lantern stays lit somehow, and it shows a rapidly approaching level area ahead, about a hundred feet past where the rope ended.

Just as he is convinced he is about to die from the impact, there's a soft wafting of air and Victor lands as easily as a feather falling.

He is standing on a square dais, about ten feet across, with the tunnel open above him. Heading directly northward is what can only be described as another "imperial road." save this one is underground inside a huge cavern.

The exact extent of the cavern is more than his keen eyesight can pick out. The entrance Victor came through is against a natural stone wall on the southern edge of the cavern.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 5, 2002)

*Ellie*

Ellie moves down the path, oblivious to the dangers spotted by her companions.

The melting snow of the grove has started to refreeze and it's becoming apparent that winter is in Drell fiercely now. Whatever initially melted the snow isn't apparent, but the patches are clearly round.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 5, 2002)

"Well, at least I made it to the end. Now what have I got here?"
The musician looks around, searching for runes, ancient inscription or anything that could explain who built this cavern and why, truly impressed by the dwarven craft he sees.
(Search check 20 (!!!) + 2 = 22  Bardic knowledge check 6+7=13)
He looks also if whoever built the road thought about a way to light it, and if he can't find anything he lights a candle and leave in on the dais.
Then he walks along the road, looking for a passage to go upstairs, possibly.

[OOC: Zhure, I can go on alone, but maybe the others feel like they're missing the fun. I don't know what it's best to do, so I'm acting totally IC.]


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 5, 2002)

"Understandable..."

_*So he dozed off and blames it on some power? Whoppee!*
Not now! Can't you keep your snappy comments to yourself for once?
*I could, but I don't want to.*
Could you at least give some constructive criticism then?
*I could, but I'm not sure if I want to.*
Off with it, were stuck in this cave until the others come back or we solve a great mystery conserning this place. And the sooner we get out, the sooner you will see some females.
*That's hitting under the belt!*
Unfortunate but required when dealing with you.
*Then ask him about the other tunnel and then go see if the newcomers are alright.*
Thank you._

"Sh'ar, where does that other tunnel lead? We discovered some magic there, but that's about all we know."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 6, 2002)

*Victor*

 It's ok if you think Victor would proceed, to proceed alone. There is a ton of stuff to do all over the place. As the DM, it's easier to track people if they're all together, and I mandate it pretty much in a table top game. In a PBP game, this is your chance to go out on your own if you want to.

The entire area is dark and the only illumination comes from Victor's lantern. A cold wind wafts from the north, the direction whence the road travels in this huge underground cavern; it is significantly colder here than in the grotto room, but far warmer than the chill air of Drell in the wintertime.

The dais has a few runic carvings on it, but they appear strictly ornamental in nature and seem to bear no message. It's remotely possible they have something to do with the hanging spell that ended Victor's fall so easily, but that's unlikely.

The road itself is hard tiled, exactly as if it were an imperial road, save it's underground. In places the road is cracked and buckled, as if the ground has moved around it. Normally a road of this nature would have been repaired by soldiers of the Empire, or a local lord in lieu of taxes, but apparently no one has cared for this road for some time.

Victor can smell musty water from somewhere up ahead, northward.

Searching diligently, Victor notices signs of tracks... unshod hoofprints of some sort, bare humanoid feet, and several hobnailed boot tracks. They are all near the dais, which is clear of dust, and appear as if they travel to and from it. The wide bootprints do not directly come in contact with the dais or the road, but instead are on the eastern side of the road.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 6, 2002)

*Sildarin*

Sh'ar looks a bit nervous.

"The northern passage is an ancient one, even in my time. It once led to the farthest point of the Empire, but Kazak ordered that part of the land destroyed to protect the lands from the Jotunland invaders.

"I think parts of the road are still passable, and there was a colony of deep dwarves who modified part of it for trade with the Empire, but mostly it was of little political import after Kazak has it 'sunk'."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 6, 2002)

*Charlotte, Ellie, & Rallyn*

 I need a brief description of what you three are wearing/carrying, especially arms, armor and obvious magical trinkets.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 6, 2002)

"Is it Kazak's tomb in the other head of the tunnel you were guarding...? We explored further to make sure there were no more arbalests left..."


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 6, 2002)

Rallyn is wearing a very dirty (at the moment) guards uniform complete with halfspear and shouldered light crossbow.  His bushy hair and eye brows are full of bits of mud and dirt after dragging himself out of the lake and he is currently stiff as a board as he whispers urgently to the others again, "We should take cover _now_, there could be nine or ten of them up there."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 6, 2002)

*Sildarin*

Sh'ar pauses a moment and reflects before answering. "This is the tomb of Kazak's family that I am guarding, yes."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 8, 2002)

"Hmm... Are the antimagic areas... supposed to be in the tunnel? Or were they also placed there when you... were prolonging your life?"


----------



## Zhure (Dec 9, 2002)

*Sildarin*

Sh'ar:"Antimagic areas? There shouldn't be any of those...."


----------



## novyet (Dec 9, 2002)

Ellie is wearing a scholar's outfit, worn from the day's adventures. Her crossbow is slung over her back, and her masterwork dagger is in her belt pouch along with a few miscellaneous coins. "Take cover, why? Well, you're usually right, so okay then."


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 9, 2002)

Sildarin looks a bit confused himself.
"Well there are... or is.. I'm not... sure.... maybe we... should check... that out..."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 10, 2002)

Charlotte is wearing a noble's outfit, with an orc's chain shirt over it, and is wielding a rapier.  She has nothing else worth nothing.

-----

"I agree with Rallyn," Charlotte says anxiously, "we should find someplace to hide.  At least for a few moments, anyway."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 10, 2002)

*Sildarin*

Sh'ar agrees that looking into the antimagic fields is a good idea. The two of you walk down the hallway to where the effect was. Sildarin feels fine, but Sh'ar seems to be still very tired or injured.
_It is probably the after-effects of the poison,_ Sildarin thinks to himself.

When they arrive at the spot on the floor where the field was, it doesn't seem to exist anymore.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 10, 2002)

*Charlotte, Ellie, & Rallyn*

One orc leaps out of the underbrush almost at the group's feet. With surprise, each one unleashes two arrows,  one for Rallyn, and one for Charlotte. The creature is wearing black studded leather armor and wielding a black short composite bow, like his brethren Charlotte spotted earlier.

 Rallyn takes 12 points of damage, Charlotte takes 9, both were only hit once. Initiative please


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 10, 2002)

"Wha... it was... here... right... here..."
Sildarin is getting really confused. He goes over the area, trying see if the field has somehow moved.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 11, 2002)

_!_

Current HP: *7*/16

Initiative: 14 + 2 = *16*

"What the...!" Charlotte cries out in alarm and pain.  After taking a split-second to recover, Charlotte lunges at her opponent with her rapier.

Attack: 9 + 4 = *13*

Damage: *2*

Zhure, how long has it been since the last combat?  Two of the powers I manifested earlier had 1 hour durations, so it might matter.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 11, 2002)

Current HP: 11 (23 former -12 damage)

Rallyn is clobbered, staggering back two steps from the arrow that seems massive standing out of his chest due to his small stature.  "Should have *gurgle* listened the first time..."

Initiative: 14 (14 roll +0 mod)

Rallyn tries to fall and roll into a bush taking as much soft cover as possible while he tries to recover.

He unshoulders his light crossbow and sqints down the sights, trying not to hit Charlotte, but between his awkward position, the brush in between them, and the arrow digging into his chest his shot goes wide of both by more than a few feet.

Attack Roll: 5 (6 roll +3 mod -4 shooting into melee)

Owie!  That was more than half my remaining hit points.    Another shot like that will have me on my death bed. 

_Edit: Added attack.
Edit 2: Removed attack, no quick draw.
Edit 3: Re-added attack.  Any character with at least +1 base attack may draw a weapon as part of a movement._


----------



## Zhure (Dec 11, 2002)

*Sildarin*

Sildarin can still see on the floor the half-footprint that was the deciding clue from before. This is obviously the same place...

 Psicraft check please


----------



## Zhure (Dec 11, 2002)

*Charlotte, Ellie, & Rallyn*

 Initiatives
Charlotte 16 
Rallyn 14
Ellie ? <
Orc 10


The group is halfway into cover when the orc leaps out, wounding both Charlotte and Rallyn with his initial shots. Charlotte steps in and pinks the orcish sniper with her rapier.

Rallyn ducks back, stunned by the assault.... then quickly looses a crossbow bolt, but misses the orc.


 We need Ellie's action and initiative.


----------



## novyet (Dec 11, 2002)

OOC ---> Initiative Roll 4+1=5 (Lousy d20)
OOC ---> Damage 2+3+3=8 Will Save, Half

Ellie will use the last bit of her power to manifest inflict pain on the orc. And then move closer to it, hopefully drawing attacks away from Rallyn and Charlotte.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 11, 2002)

Initiatives
Charlotte 16 <
Rallyn 14
Orc 10... 8 points damage/?
Ellie 5

The orcish sniper shuffle steps back a few feet and double-shoots at Rallyn again. It looks almost as if he is intentionally choosing what he considers the most injured target.

 Dangit, missed twice! Rolled a 5 and a 3! ARGH!

Ellie manifests a power on the creature and it is obviously staggered by the effects.


----------



## novyet (Dec 11, 2002)

Having no other choice, Ellie will draw her dagger and close to attack the orcish sniper. 

OOC ---> Attack Roll 14 + 2 (BAB) +1 (Masterwork), Damage Roll 3


----------



## Zhure (Dec 11, 2002)

*The Grove*

The grove is surrounded by a low stone wall. It is artificial, but designed to look natural. A series of overgrown hedges sit atop and around the stone wall. Only one footpath leads into the grove, although one could conceivably climb through the shrubbery.

A few pine trees are scattered about the grove. On the far eastern side of the grove is the pool which leads to the pool. The grove is basically round, about sixty feet across, with the pool taking up most of the eastern third.

The northenrmost side of the grove is butted right up against a strong cliff face.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 11, 2002)

Rallyn scans the area quickly then makes a dash for the nearest pine.  He throws his back up against it and winces as the arrow shifts.

He quickly reloads and cocks his crossbow, keeping an ear out for which way to move around the tree should the orc charge.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 12, 2002)

Victor walks along the road till he can't see no more the light of the candle, watching around curiously and stepping beside the footprints he finds.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 12, 2002)

*Victor*

Victor travels a short way up the road until the candle is a dim light in the distance. The road begins to zig and zag, more from some erosion than the designers original intent it appears.

Dimly in the poor light, he can make out a cairn of stones a few yards off the roadway....


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 12, 2002)

"Rallyn, fall back!" Charlotte calls out.

She then drives hard into the sniper with her rapier.

Attack: 13 + 4 = *17*

Damage: *2*


----------



## Zhure (Dec 12, 2002)

*Charlotte, Ellie, & Rallyn*

 Initiatives
Charlotte 16 <
Rallyn 14
Orc 10... 15/? points damage
Ellie 5 

Once again, Charlotte wounds the orc lightly and Rallyn dashes away to seek cover, reloading his crossbow.

It watches Rallyn leaving and turns his sights on Charlotte, stepping back and double-shooting once again.

The first arrow skims by, missing by a narrow margin, but by jinking out of the way, Charlotte has exposed herself to the second arrow, which drives in viciously.

 7 points! The archer shoots, he scores! While I'd like to claim that was intentionally putting Charlotte at 0 hit points, it was a random roll.

Ellie steps up as Charlotte winces and stabs the beast deeply. It seems as if the only thing keeping it alive is it's ferocity and rage.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 12, 2002)

Current HP: *0*/16

_Not... good..._

_Must strike again... must kill... the orc..._

With her last strength, Charlotte slashes wildly at the orc as she falls over...

Attack: 18, which is a threat...
Attack: 11 + 4 = *15*.

Damage: If critical not confirmed, *5*.
If it is confirmed, *6*.

After her attack, Charlotte falls over, unconscious.

HP at end of round: *-1*/16


----------



## Zhure (Dec 12, 2002)

*Charlotte, Ellie, & Rallyn*

Charlotte falls over in a heap and begins to bleed as the orc collapses on top of her, stone dead....

edit- Base 267 Experience points each, adjusted upwards to 300 because I like round numbers and the little meanie was lucky.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 12, 2002)

*gurgle, gurgle*


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2002)

Rallyn rushes to try to staunch Charlotte's bleeding and see if she's conscious...

Heal Check= 19 (19 roll + 0 mod)

"That should help a little...  Charlotte?"


----------



## Zhure (Dec 12, 2002)

After pushing aside the orc body, Rallyn manages to staunch Charlotte's bleeding but she's out cold.

The orc is surprisingly light, considering how tough he seemed. He's wearing studded leather armor of orcish design. The black leather is covered in patterns of gray and brown and the studs of metal are coated in some greasy black tar.

Likewise the bow is a dark wood and has stained horn reinforcing it, especially at the nocks. The string has some sort of fur cushion near the nocks, as if to mute the sound of it's twang.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2002)

"Ellie, stay with Charlotte a moment, I'll be back in a second to help carry her back to near the underwater cave.  We can't bring her in like this, but maybe I can bring Sildarin or Victor out..."

Rallyn loops his hands under the heels of the dead orc and stands, elevating his legs.  He then shuffles himself towards the grove pond.

After stripping of him of the bow and armor and any valuables or objects which look like they might come in handy later, Rallyn drags the body into the pond.

_Need some way to get him to sink...  Last thing we need is more rovers to see a downed ally.  Got it!_

Rallyn begins loading stones into the orc's clothes in every way he can find.  While nosing around in an orc's vest and loin cloth isn't pleasant, the water splashing up against the arrow in his chest serves as ample reminder that there are worse things that could happen if they leave too many traces.


----------



## novyet (Dec 12, 2002)

"Of all the crazy things to do, why did you have to go and do that, Charlotte?" Gently, ellie will try and move charlotte under a nearby tree, and try and make sure she's comfortable until Rallyn and the others return.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 12, 2002)

*Charlotte, Ellie, & Rallyn*

Ellie moves the now-stabilized Charlotte under a tree.

Rallyn removes the bow and armor from the orc, and finds exactly fifteen silver pieces again, as well as a masterwork shortsword the creature never drew. It's very light and covered in harsh orcish runes.

The body sinks soon after having stones stuffed into it's pockets and tucked into it's sleeves.

 Orcs wear kilts generally in the Empire.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2002)

Rallyn comes back, and does his best to kick signs of the scuffle into the overgrown hedges then sets himself down next to Ellie and Charlotte.

"I'll go find the others in a moment.  Give me a minute to catch my breath."

Rallyn notices that he's stopped bleeding and lays his head against the tree for a moment and just breathes evenly going through mental exercises.

_On the mindscape, none of this has happened.  I could still be bored sitting my watch on the courtyard.  Ellie could still be quietly studying and smiling at Kith's jokes.  And Charlotte wouldn't be near death with two orcish arrows sticking out of her...  Damn it._


----------



## novyet (Dec 12, 2002)

"Rallyn, why don't you stay here with Charlotte? I'll make a run for the pond and get our friends to come back with us. Neither you nor Charlotte are really in the condition to do this. Please, let me handle this."


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 12, 2002)

"N--"  Rallyn sighs, and nods his head.  "Keep your head down Ellie.  Walk among trees and bushes where you can."

"And Ellie?"

"Thanks."

Rallyn rests against the tree.


----------



## novyet (Dec 12, 2002)

"No problem, you saved me before, it's an honor to return the favor." Ellie smiles, then runs through the trees, hoping she can reach her friends before the orcs find her....or Rallyn and Charlotte.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 12, 2002)

Psicraft 15 (7 rolled, +8 modifier)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 13, 2002)

Starting to doubt about the chances t o find an exit this way, Victor goes off road to examine the cairn of stones.

Search 5+3=8; Bardic Knowledge 1!!!+6=7; Listen 16+8=24; Spot 15+1=16.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 13, 2002)

*Sildarin*

_Your knowledge of psionics indicates that the most likely occurence was a very short duration power and it ended naturally._


----------



## Zhure (Dec 13, 2002)

*Victor*

As Victor approach the cairn, it looks more and more like a natural structure, as if stones had fallen from the ceiling all in one place and landed in a great heap. They appear to be arranged in a haphazard fashion that isn't completely natural though. Perhaps some creature moved them around while building a shelter.

When Victor is within a few feet away from it,  his keen hearing picks out the sounds of shuffling steps. Clearly humanoid but with an unnatural gait. Just then the carnal reek of death wafts over the cairn....

 You have surprise and can hear several sets of feet shuffling on the other side. It is not apparent whether you have been heard.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 13, 2002)

*Ellie*

Ellie races the short distance to the pond and makes it without being noticed. She dives into the warm water and swims easily downward, breaching the hidden grotto entrance in just a few efficient strokes.


----------



## novyet (Dec 13, 2002)

"All right, that went better than I thought..." _
Of course my heart is going to explode..._
*You know you never should have let your friends split up, see what it got you? I'm sorry, I really am...but you helped bring it about. Rallyn and Charlotte could be dead right now. And what abou* _Quiet! I'm trying my best to save them, don't you see that!_ There was a quiet in Ellie's mind as Anya was silent, finally she responded...* We'll see. *

Ellie races through the cave to where they left Sh'ar, hopefully everyone is still there.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 13, 2002)

*Rallyn & Charlotte*

Rallyn stands watch over Charlotte, albeit keeping them both hidden. A few times he sees a patrol of orcs, but none stray close to the grove. Since he knows there was an orc sniper, he keeps a special eye toward the mountainside, but he doesn't locate another one.

Charlotte comes to, feeling awful...

We'll hurry Charlotte to consciousness for the sake of game play. She is at zero hit points.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 13, 2002)

*Ellie*

Ellie finds Sildarin with Sh'ar, just visible down the eastern tunnel.

Palasant, Lisha and T'or are near the pool. Palasant makes a reflexive gesture toward his empty back scabbard as Ellie breaks the water.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 14, 2002)

"Gah... I feel like crap..." Charlotte mutters as she slowly comes back into consciousness. "Rallyn... where the hell is Ellie?..."


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 14, 2002)

"You feel like crap?"  Rallyn forces a grin, "You should feel like cheese!"

"Glad to see you're still with us though.  She went to go get Victor or Sildarin or someone who can get me moving again.  I'm sure you're ready to run marathons, but I got this tree sticking out of me that matches your twin coat hangers."

Rallyn coughs and smiles at Charlotte.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 14, 2002)

Charlotte laughs lightly at Rallyn's last comment.

"No, I don't think I'm quite ready to be moving around yet... those 'coat hangers' were quite nasty, and I'm not exactly feeling..." She pauses for a moment, "...healthy."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 17, 2002)

Victor immediate shuts the lantern closed and walks silently toward the light of the candle.

Move silently 12+1=13


----------



## Zhure (Dec 17, 2002)

*:jumpin ahead:*

 We will assume Ellie explains the problem and manages to convince T'or to come assist.

Palasant is obviously against the idea but risking T'or again, but the very young, soft-spoken man makes a brief but convincing speech about "the necessity of loyalty."

Together Ellie, T'or and Palasant leave the grotto, swim back and walk the short distance to where Charlotte and Rallyn lie near each other in quite a bit of pain.

T'or places his small warm hands on Charlotte first. The arrows fall out of their own accord and she feels fine. T'or's face goes white, then the color slowly returns to his face.

He then repeats the process for Rallyn.

Meanwhile, Palasant stalks back and forth near the entrance to the grove in a crouch, as if he's looking for anyone to even come close.

Rallyn and Charlotte both receive 18 points of healing.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 17, 2002)

*Victor*

Victor walks quietly back toward the candle he'd set over by the ramp's landing, but brushes against a small stone that goes skittering over the rough patches of the road.

From behind him a low moaning can be heard and the sounds of incoherent yet excited voices are mixed among them.

One voice cries out monotone but clear... "Brains!"


----------



## Zhure (Dec 17, 2002)

*OOC*

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=34039

Ellie will be out a few days it seems.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 17, 2002)

Sildarin turns to Sh'ar.
"I'm sure it was here... I think... yes... maybe we... should check the whole.... place... "


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 17, 2002)

"Unh...  You have great talent T'or.  Thank you.  We should probably get you back where it's safe now."

"Thank you Ellie."

"Pala--"  Rallyn notices Palasant's demeanor and cuts himself short.  Sneaking closer he whispers, "Do you see something, Palasant?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 18, 2002)

"Thank you very much, T'or." Charlotte says, rising.

She then looks around. "Rallyn is right... we should probably get back to the cave.  We don't want a repeat of what just happened."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 18, 2002)

*Rallyn*

Palasant turns at Rallyn's words. "No, but I am concerned about T'or being out in the open and I'm still lacking my weapon. I don't detect the presence of any of these orcs."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 18, 2002)

*Sildarin*

Sh'ar agrees with Sildarin and together the two wander through the eastern passage, to the crypt. Sh'ar seems very weak and is having difficulty carrying his bardiche, but he struggles along.

Every few feet he stops to examine for footprints, but he also only finds some within the circular area where the group believes some kind of anti-magic existed.

Once inside the crypt proper, He ignores all the small doors set in the walls and instead checks the sarcophagus.

After a close inspection, he says, "This has not been disturbed as far as I can tell."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 18, 2002)

*Charlotte and Rallyn*

T'or mumbles bashfully at the thanks and after everyone is on their feet, Palasant rushes T'or back to the hidden grotto. This trip, like the last passage, is uneventful.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 18, 2002)

"That's.. good... I think... maybe we should... *gulp* ...what are those lights?"
Quite nervous at asking Sh'ar alone, Sildarin manages to do it.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 18, 2002)

Rallyn quickly unshoulders his back and withdraws the orcish light armor, silenced short bow, and enruned shortsword.  "I know this isn't what you favor, but you mention being unarmed."

Rallyn turns over the shortsword in his hands, "It could be magical, or possibly psionic, though with the worksmanship, probably not very powerful.  Still, some help is better than no help, no?"

Rallyn offers any and all of the equipment.  "Charlotte, if any of this seems useful to you, feel free to grab it.  It'd do us more good in your hands then in my pack."

Rallyn grins, then puts up whatever no one takes.  Shouldering his pack he starts moving back towards the lake, "C'mon T'or.  Let's play a little hide and go seek.  We want to sneak back to the lake and hide so no one can find us!"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 19, 2002)

Charlotte takes a look at what Rallyn has to offer. "I think that I'll take the shortbow, if you don't need it... having a ranged weapon would be helpful.  Other than that, though, I think I'm good."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 19, 2002)

Victor unsheathes his sword and comes back running toward the dais, where he hopes to find a way to reverse the magic of the tunnel making him go upward. Once there he shouts for help in the tunnel, hoping that the echo will carry the sound to his friends.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 19, 2002)

*Sildarin*

Sh'ar replies: "Those are stars! It's the night sky, don't you recognize it?"


----------



## Zhure (Dec 19, 2002)

*Rallyn*

Palasant politely declines the offer of a weapon.

"Thank you, Rallyn, but I'm more concerned about my particular sword rather than just being armed. I was trained in the southern martial styles, so I am comfortable fighting without weapons. Although I'd like a nice crossbow if there's a spare."

T'or scampers ahead under Palasant's watchful eye. The young man is quick and the first one through the water into the grotto.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 19, 2002)

*Everyone*

Victor scrambles back to the dais but as before he can find no apparent way back up the slippery slope. He can hear the footsteps approaching slowly but surely.

After a few seconds, everyone within the grotto, even Sildarin and Sh'ar further up the far eastern tunnel, can hear Victor's cries for help from the base of the northern sloped passage. The remains of the arbalest and a long stretch of rope are hanging from the lintel around the doorway.

 Victor needs to try specific things if he wants to bypass the "trap" or else make a disable Device check to figure it out.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 19, 2002)

"You hear som--That's Victor!"  Rallyn sprints to help as fast as his short little legs can move!

"Whic--I think it's coming from over here!"

Rallyn runs headlong into the darkness trying to use whatever he can of his backlight to pick out Victor.

Of course, Rallyn doesn't know that Victor as at the bottom of a fun house slide.  But he's due to find out rather abruptly!


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 19, 2002)

"Somebody's in trouble..."
Sildarin springs to action, running to Victor's help.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 20, 2002)

After a moment's hesitation, Charlotte dashes after the gnome.

"Rallyn, careful!" She cries out as she runs. "We don't know what's going on!"


----------



## Zhure (Dec 20, 2002)

*The northern egress*

Rallyn leaps heroically down the ramp and is whisked away at a rapid pace. In just a few seconds, he whips past the end of Victor's rope. Like Victor before him, Rallyn lands soft as a feather on the raised dais at the bottom of the ramp.

 ... assuming Charlotte and Sildarin make the same plunge, otherwise we will rewrite this section.

Immediately after Rallyn, Charlotte and Sildarin tumble down the chute as well. It's surprisingly easy, with fewer bangs and crashes that one might expect, especially with Sildarin's _levitate_ still functioning. As before, these two land softly and on their feet on the dais.

From the light of Victor's candle, a handful of shambling creatures are walking towards the group, from all directions, arms outstretched. Some of them are obviously no longer living. Arms akimbo, broken necks, and the stench of decay make it clear these are the living dead.

 minor clarification re: levitate and a single candle vs multiple.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 20, 2002)

"Oh my..."
Sildarin looks at the undead with his mouth open and eyes wide.

Is my _levitate_ still active? I'm not sure if it's been 40 minutes yet.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 20, 2002)

"Whoops."

"Er, hey Victor, Sildarin.."  Rallyn nods to each, "At least they don't have crossbows?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 20, 2002)

"I'm sorry" says Victor with a very sad face. "I was looking for an exit, but instead I found... those... things. Oh my god! What happened to you Charlotte? Have you fought?"

OOC: Victor readies an action to fight on the defensive the first undead who comes near the group


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 21, 2002)

"We had a run-in with an orc sniper," Charlotte says quickly. "Nothing too serious, though.  We're all fine."

She then takes a quick look at the things coming towards the group. "More unfriendlies... perhaps we should start with ranged weaponry once more, and move on to hand-to-hand once they get too close - assuming, of course, they... um... 'live' that long?"

Charlotte pulls out her newfound shortbow, aiming at the closest creature.  She doesn't fire, however.

"Hmm... I don't know how effective our weapons will be on things that are... less than alive."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 21, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"Oh my..."
> Sildarin looks at the undead with his mouth open and eyes wide.
> 
> Is my levitate still active? I'm not sure if it's been 40 minutes yet. *




 Yes, it is still active and will be for about 20 more minutes.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 21, 2002)

Clarification: the undead appear mindless and are moving very slowly (i.e., about a move of 20). The group has a full round to prepare. I should've said so in the initial post.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 21, 2002)

"UP!"
Sildarin graps Charlotte by the waist and shoves her 20ft up the tunnel.

It just looks better that way than just saying that I manifest _levitate_


----------



## Zhure (Dec 23, 2002)

*"surprise" round*

Sildarin levitates Charlotte up the shaft 20 feet, well beyond the reach of the mindless undead.

As Charlotte bumps up the shaft, her hands are held over her head and they seem to stick to the ceiling of the shaft.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 23, 2002)

Can I see what the stickiness in the shaft is from?

"Damn it, Sildarin!" Charlotte calls down the shaft. "Put me down!"


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 23, 2002)

For once, there is determination in Sildarin's eyes. His expression is quite much the same as it was when he tackled the arbalest.
"We're getting out, now!"
Sildarin graps whoever happens to be next to him and shoves him up too.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 23, 2002)

*Charlotte*

The ceiling of the shaft doesn't appear to have any substance to it. It's almost as if her hand is magnetically attracted to the basalt stone comprising the ceiling. It doesn't seem any different than the floor.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 23, 2002)

*Sildarin*

 Sildarin only has time to send Charlotte, and himself if he so chooses, up the shaft before initiative is rolled.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 24, 2002)

Initiative 17 (rolled 13)


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 25, 2002)

Init: 1 (1 roll + 0 mod)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 26, 2002)

"Avarill's blood!" Lyrique swore. "they just jumped into the pool and haven't surfaced". Ellie, Rallyn, Charlotte, T'or and Palasant had jumped in and were no where to be seen. Lyr dives into the pool and finds the grotto soon enough.
Breaking the surface he can hear shouting comming from down the hall. Sopping wet as he is he will sing a song of drying (prestidigitation) and he follows the noise.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 26, 2002)

*Lyrique*

Lyrique sees Palasant (whom he knows as a student of the school), and the two children, T'or and Lesha gathered around a tunnel a short distance away from the pool. 

The remains of an arbalest have been jury-rigged into a grappling hook and a rope dangles from it down an odd 45 degree downward sloped angle.

A dwarf Lyrique doesn't recognize looks on, appearing a bit bewildered and he looks exhausted.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 26, 2002)

"Palasant? What are you doing out here with these kids? There are o.r.c.s about" Lyrique brushes back his long copper colored hair. "Who is the dwarf?"

[OOC: Lyr spelled out orc because he didn't want to scare the kids.]


----------



## Zhure (Dec 27, 2002)

*Down the shaft*


Initiative
Sildarin 17
Ellie ?
Charlotte ?
Victor ?
Rallyn 1
Zombies 0


 Yes, they have a zero intiative, LMAO. Still need some other initiatives


----------



## Zhure (Dec 27, 2002)

*Lyrique*

Palasant gives you a quick glance, then kind of nods to himself.

"Yes, we know about the orcs. Some of the other students found this hiding place and we are waiting out the invasion or whatever it is down here, or at least until we can get Imperial reinforcements.

"Charlotte, Rallyn and Ellie and I think Victor are down there," Palasant says pointing downward into the yawning shaft.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 27, 2002)

Initiative: 6+2 = *8*

_Rather than screaming for Sildarin to put me down, I could be useful and send a construct down to help out..._

Manifests _Astral Construct I_, with the _flying_ ability.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 27, 2002)

*Palasant*

"Are you all alright? The dwarven guy looks shakey." Lyr says.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 27, 2002)

*Lyrique*

Palasant: "Yes, I am fine, thanks. I'm a bit concerned about the others. The powers only know what they've stirred up down there," he says as he gestures down the slanted shaft.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 27, 2002)

*Palasant*

Well then. You watch everyone here and I'll go have a look around.
Lyrique Heads down the rope.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 27, 2002)

Noticing Charlotte has found a way up the tunnel, Victor will use his readied action to cover everyone else's withdrawal.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 28, 2002)

Initiative
Lyrique ?
Sildarin 17
Ellie ?
Charlotte 8
Rallyn 1
Victor 1 (dropping to before the zombies with his readied action)
Zombies 0



 Since novyet is apparently still ill, I'll assume Ellie acts to fight defensively or somesuch, as these are mindless undead and she is low or out of PP by now. We'll write her back in if novyet makes a recovery.

Sildarin is still levitating, and manages to send Charlotte a few feet up the ramp, just as Lyrique is making a descent down the rope, leaving only Rallyn and Victor to face the zombies.

The rope descent is quick but difficult, as the floor is exceedingly slippery. After a few moments' struggle, Lyrique manages to reach the end of the rope, and he can still hear sounds of struggle from some unseen distance past the end of the rope.

 still waiting for Rallyn's action.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 28, 2002)

Lyrique will run toward the sounds of struggle. He will start singing a song to inspire courage. (+2 to fear saves, +1 to hit and damage)


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 28, 2002)

Rallyn risks a quick glance up the ramp at Sildarin and Charlotte backing away, with a quick nod of approval for the ectoplasmic warrior.  He notes Victor's anticipation in his body language and sets himself as well to cover the others exit long enough to figure out how to get Victor and himself out.

"Heh..  Hope you haven't eaten anything recently Victor, these things look worse than the food in the cafeteria, and look like they'll have a similar effect on my stomach.."

Rallyn winks and sets his spear in front of him.

Rallyn is going to work with Victor.  Same readied action, fight defensively attacking the first undead to come into range.

Attack: 14 (15 roll +3 mod -4 fighting defensively) Damage: 5 (5 roll + 0 mod)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 28, 2002)

atk 7+4+1=12 dmg 3+1=4


----------



## Zhure (Dec 29, 2002)

*Lyrique*

The rope ends well before the shaft does. Lyrique lets loose of the rope and shoots down the shaft at a phenomenal rate, skittering from side to side. He maintains his concentration on his singing and lands light as a feather at the bottom of the sloped hallway.

 Still need an initiative rank for Lyrique


----------



## Zhure (Dec 29, 2002)

*The group*

Initiative
Lyrique ?
Sildarin 17
Ellie ?
Charlotte 8
Rallyn 1
Victor 1 
Zombies 0 

Rallyn strikes at the first zombie as it charges in, dealing a serious blow to the undead creature.   (12 points with Lyrique's Inspire Courage) As it lurches against the set spear, and comes slavering forward, Victor slashes awkwardly around Rallyn's guard with his longsword and nearly severs the monster's neck.

It still claws feebly at Rallyn, missing because it's impaled on the spear. Three more of the abhorrent monstrosities charge forward, all of them crashing headlong and mindless of risk to themselves. Only one manages to hit Victor.

 Victor takes 6

In the flickering light of the candle, the group can see a wave of similar undead lurching uncontrollably about in the darkened recesses of this stench-filled cavern.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 29, 2002)

Clarifications: Sorry, I'm spacing today. Charlotte is still manifesting the AC. Ellie is OOC for now until Novyet is better.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Lyrique*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *The rope ends well before the shaft does. Lyrique lets loose of the rope and shoots down the shaft at a phenomenal rate, skittering from side to side. He maintains his concentration on his singing and lands light as a feather at the bottom of the sloped hallway.
> 
> Still need an initiative rank for Lyrique *



Sorry I forgot We roll them not you. Init = 8+2 dex = 10


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 29, 2002)

"One astral construct, coming down!" Charlotte calls down once she finishes manifesting.

She commands the construct to go down and help the rest of the group fend off the undead.

"And another one coming up!"

Manifests _AC I_, with _flying_.

After this second manifestation, I have 1 PP left.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 29, 2002)

Sildarin rolls his eyes.
"One more? Up the shaft!"
Unless something very special happens, I'll keep _levitating_ people up from the shaft.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Sildarin_
> *"One more? Up the shaft!"*




"I can get you three total," Charlotte calls down, "but that's it!  You're going to have to get out of there soon, my constructs won't last too long!"


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 29, 2002)

"You got tagged, Victor, you're 'it'."  Rallyn's face is knotted with concentration as the sea of undead flickering in the light behind these first ranks comes into view.  _Holy Mother save us!_

"See if you can get up the shaft using your hands on the ceiling like Charlotte is doing..."  Rallyn gives a half-smile of reassurance in between defending himself.

"Since you are all so closely grouped...  Let's--," Rallyn lifts his foot, which bursts into green flame, then slams it down, "BOWL!"

As Rallyn's boot smashes into the ground it sounds like an avalanche as green fire blasts out along the ground in a 20' cone.

Manifesting Defensively: 18 (7 roll + 11 mod), pass.  Manifest _stomp_.  Reflex Save (DC 19) or be thrown to the ground.  20 foot cone into the undead.  The would take subdual from the fall, but undead are immune to subdual.

Rallyn grins fully this time and shouts, "Get up the shaft!  I need room to squeeze up too!"  He turns back to face the horde fully focused on just defending himself.  _I just hope I can reach the ceiling...  At least these guys don't look like they've ever made it out of here.  I don't wanna die..._


----------



## Zhure (Dec 30, 2002)

Initiative
Sildarin 17
Ellie ?
Lyrique 10 <
Charlotte 8
Rallyn 1
Victor 1 
Zombies 0

Sildarin levitates another member up the shaft, this time Ellie, who like Charlotte clings to the ceiling of the slanted tunnel. Being low on power as well, Ellie scrambles up out of the way. Now that she has her hands on the ceiling, it's a fairly simple climb, although her booted feet won't stick, so she has to climb slowly to maintain a grip.

 Seems easist to pull the noncombatant out first, if that's ok?

Lyrique needs to declare an action and roll whatever is appropriate.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 30, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *
> Lyrique needs to declare an action and roll whatever is appropriate.  *




[OOClease discribe what Lyrique can see and hear. He is moving to the combat and depending on what he can see he will either start pulling people from the hole or start whiping the zombies.]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 30, 2002)

"Hey I called you because I couldn't find a way up the tunnel, but now that we got it, let's run away from here! Rallyn go! I'll cover your retreat. Who's singing?"

Victor fights on the defensive trying to keep the zombies from clawing anyone else.

atk 9+4+1-4=10 wheeeww Rallyn got +2 on AC thanks to Lyr while he disengages (aid another)


----------



## Zhure (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Victor*

  Rehashing what Victor initially saw


			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *Victor's journey is swift and other than the pounding in his chest, painless.
> 
> The tunnel shoots down rapidly, and is as slippery as initially he feared. As soon as Victor releases the rope there's nothing holding him back and he races downward, almost as fast as he could if he fell.
> 
> ...




  Adding to that... 

Lyrique tumbles down onto the dais. Rallyn, a gnome who is part of the Guard on the island, as well as a student, stands holding a spear impaling a still-struggling zombie.

Victor, one of the more well-known bards of the island, as well as being a student has just almost hacked the head off the same zombie that Rallyn has impaled.

Directly above your head lies the sharply angled passageway. Charlotte, a noble student, is clinging to the ceiling and is directing a winged Astral Construct downward toward the dais while she apparently is concentrating on creating another.

Ellie is likewise on the celing of the shaft, clinging with her hands and moving upwards out of the way.

The elf, Sildarin is in the shaft, levitating. He has apparently used his powers to levitate one or more of the group up. Lyrique, Rallyn and Victor are the only ones of the non-undead anywhere below the entrance to the shaft.

A horde of zombies litter as far as Lyrique can see, from the light of a candle on the edge of the dais. A quick guess places it at something like forty of them in the immediate area, packed like animals in a slaughterhouse and advancing slowly but purposefully, arms akimbo, jaws slacked in half-life. The flickering guttering candle illuminates their ill-kept and rotting condition.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 30, 2002)

Lyrique stops singing long enough to say Good Goddess! He stops singing the Ballad of Syrilain and Bob.  and starts singing the Battle hymn of Bally's Pass.  [OOC: he casts Monster summoning 2 calling up 1d3 = 6/2=3 Celestial Badgers. ] and sets them on the zombies.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 30, 2002)

*Clarifications*

 Lyrique- Since SM2 has a verbal component, that will end the Inspire Courage, but the effects will last for five more rounds. It's a full round spell. At least four zombies are within melee and will get AoO unless you cast defensively.

Charlotte- you're a half round out of sync, since you used the partial surprise round to manifest a Full round spell. That means you'll be starting AC this round. What did you want the AC to do? Recover someone or attack?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 30, 2002)

[OOC: didn't realise they were so close]
Cast on defensive Concentration roll 8 failed Do your AOOs.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 30, 2002)

Since a failed defensive casting means a failed spell, there are no AoO's. Lyrique knew how close they were, although I didn't make it clear enough. You can change your action to something else now that you know they are right on top of you.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 30, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> * Since a failed defensive casting means a failed spell, there are no AoO's. Lyrique knew how close they were, although I didn't make it clear enough. You can change your action to something else now that you know they are right on top of you. *



Lyrique looks for something to use as a weapon against the undead (whips are subdual damage and that doesn't work on the undead) He will continue with the Ballad of Syrilain and Bob (Inspire) while he does this.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 30, 2002)

There's always CLW....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 30, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> * There's always CLW.... *



DOH! I keep forgetting that works in reverse on the undead. Lyr will sing A song or Peace. His CLW spell touch attack  18+3= 21 to hit for 7+4= 11 points of damage


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 30, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *"Hey I called you because I couldn't find a way up the tunnel, but now that we got it, let's run away from here! Rallyn go! I'll cover your retreat. Who's singing?"
> *




Rallyn keeps up the banter to distract the others.  "Singing schminging...  You can sing while you climb.  You got hit first, besides, I'm waiting for Sildarin to get me.  I'm vertically impaired.  Get going!"

Rallyn notices another singer, a dwarf, attempting some kind of touch spell or power and tries to place his face with a name in his mind.


----------



## Zhure (Dec 30, 2002)

*Once More Into the Breach*

Initiative
Sildarin 17 <
Ellie ?
Lyrique 10 
Charlotte 8 
Rallyn 1
Victor 1 
Zombies 0

Lyrique's touch sends the impaled undead into a shower of dusty bone fragments. Whatever animus drove has been sundered. 

 Taking some liberties here...

Charlotte's ectoplasmic creature flies down and grabs Victor, whisking him upward out of reach of the mindless creatures as she concentrates on summoning yet another.

Rallyn focuses his powers and sends a huge shockwave through the ranks of the undead, knocking all of them within his reach down to the ground, but they don't appear injured by it. As a group, they shuffle to their feet, neither quickly nor with elan, but they are somewhat recomposed soon.

Victor slashes wildly clearing a path so Rallyn can be free of them, leaving only himself and Lyrique at the foot of the dais.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 30, 2002)

"SCORE!  Hey look, these pins set themselves back up, they gotta come up with a way to do that out on the green...  You aren't going to get a better opening than that Victor."

Rallyn grins in the face of maggoty death and sticks out his tongue.  _Better to bowl them over and have them get up then to be evicerated and eaten, that's what I always say.

*Rallyn, come back to us now.  Get up the shaft.*

Yes mother._  Rallyn's impish grin belays a slight cracked look behind his eyes as the horror of the situation is getting to him.

Rallyn backs away five feet, on full defensive and calls over his shoulder.  "Sildarin, um, can I get a boost?"

Is that a "no" for knowing Lyrique?


----------



## Zhure (Dec 30, 2002)

Yes, Rallyn knows Lyrique, and vice-versa.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 31, 2002)

Up, up, and away! Keep that _levitation_ manifesting!


----------



## Lichtenhart (Dec 31, 2002)

"Hey, awful time for introducing, but thanks. Listen to me: Charlotte, I'll count till three, then send your construct at my place as our new friend and I get into the tunnel at once. Everyone's ready? 1...2...3!"


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2002)

Lyrique does not hesitate to gte up the shaft on 3.
Well that was "interesting" NOT!


----------



## Zhure (Dec 31, 2002)

*Up the shaft*

Victor and Lyrique manage to swap places with the Astral construct as it makes a fighting stand to hold back the horde of mindless undead. In the flickering light, before the candle is knocked over and the light is quenched, there hands grasp about in a gray struggle to try to reach for anyone among the living. In almost no time, the astral construct is torn to ectoplasmic bits.

The group hangs from the tacky ceiling of the shaft, some hundreds of feet away from the relative safety of the grotto.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2002)

Rallyn tries to work himself up the shaft hand over hand.  "Thanks Sildarin.  That was a close one...  It's a nightmare down there."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2002)

So Now what? Lyrique says. I would think hovering here is not an option for long.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2002)

"Up, up, and away.  Go regroup.   *huff* *huff*  I know we've got some information to share."  Rallyn struggles on.

"Lyrique, right?  How did--I didn't train for this--you end up all the way down here?  Do you know what this place is?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 31, 2002)

"Maybe, just maybe, this was a... bad idea..." Charlotte says, as she moves up the shaft. "It's a good thing that Sildarin helped us get out of there..."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2002)

I wish I had more information about this place. I saw a few of you jump in the water and not come back up. I thought you might be drowning. So I followed to see if I could lend assistance. Lyrique looks a bit uncomfortable. I'm a bit more used to being on stage not on a plate.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 31, 2002)

"I think all of us are little over our heads.  But we're working together and surviving.  I'm just glad the pigs didn't grab you."


----------



## Zhure (Dec 31, 2002)

New thread.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35409

This one is getting long and this seemed a good breaking point. I recommend taking some downtime so people can heal and such, like Rallyn levelling up.


----------

